# نقاش : في أى مكان يعمل مهندس الميكاترونكس



## روزاما المراغى (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*طالماسؤلت هذاالسؤال اش يعنى مهندس ميكاترونكس شو راح تتطلع وين راح تعمل
ارجوان تعطونىجواب استطيع ان اتحدث به
واتمنى من م.احمدعفيفى الرد ايضا :77: 
جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (28 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

علي عباس جاسم عراق طالب ماستر ميكاترونيكس

اولا بالنسبة للجواب يحتاج هواي كلام طويل عريض ولكن باختصار مهندس الميكاترونيكس من اعظم المهندسين اللي موجودين بالعالم يضا له مهندس الهندسة الطبية ومهندس الانفورميشن تكنولوجي لاكثر من سبب اولها هو الدمج بين اكثر من اختصاص ولهذا ترى مهندس الميكاترونيكس هو مهندس ميكانيك بدون اختصاص الحراريات ومهندس كهرباء دون اختصاص الاتصالات ومهندس سيطرة ومهندس يوزر للسوفتروير الجي يو اي من باب مهندس الحاسبات 

عالعموم اختصاصه ومكانه معروف هو في اي مكان توجد منظومات الية التحكم او مؤتمته بالاصطلاح الصحيح وفي جميع التطبيقات الصناعية والاجهزة الجديدة لسبب انه حتى الاجهزة الميكانيكية حاليا بما فيها المكائن الثقيلة والجرارات الحديثة هي مبرمجة بسوفتويرات خاصة لقيادة افضل واداء اسرح وسكيورتي اعلي كل هذا خله مهندس الميكاترونيكس مطلوووووب في جميع المعامل الالية مثلا التعليب والادوية والسيارات وغرف السيطرة والاندستريال ربوت هو مثال دليل على كلامي لان تلكى هذا الروبوت يوجد في اي معلمل للمسك او الاحمل او التغليف او ...او .. او ...او ......الخ 

وبذلك اقول لكم بثقــــــــــــــــــة ان مهندس الميكاترونيكس افضل من مهندس الكهرباء وافضل من مهندس الميكانيك وافضل من مهندس السيطرة لانه له المام باكبر من جانب......................

واعتقد اللي يسوي سيرج دقيق عالميا تلكووووون تصنيف ب****** للهندسة هو الميكاترونيكس والانفورميشن همة اعلى اختصاصين بالتصنيف العالمي 


بالنهاية اسف للازعاج واعذرونة من التقصير واحب اكول 

المجد كل المجد والفخر كل الفخر لكل مهندس ميكاترونيكس 


والسلام عليكم 




اخوكم 

علي عباس جاسم عراق ماستر ستودنت


----------



## engkissofdeath (28 ديسمبر 2007)

momkan te7'ol 3ala


feha link ya3arafak ma haya mechatrnics?
smartvehicle.50webs.com


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*Respect*

كل الاحترام لمهندسي الميكاترونيك 
وانا واحد منهون


----------



## h.d (4 يناير 2008)

مشكور عالتعريف الجميل
و بحب اذكر من اجمل المجالات و احدثها
الي هي المصاعد و الادراج الكهربائية
بالاضافة للتكييف و التبريد
و نظم التحكم بالابنية الحديثة(المنزل الذكي)


----------



## mrcomputer (23 يناير 2008)

طيب يا أخي انا سمعت كتير عن الميكترونكس بس شو الفرق بينها وبين الهندسة الصناعية ؟ ارجو تجاوبني ازا في عندك معلومات كافية


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (24 يناير 2008)

??????

Sorry !!! What Is The Relation Between Industrial Engineering & Mechatronics ??? I Dont Know ??? So Sorry


----------



## كريم البرنس (29 يناير 2008)

*نصحيه لاخوك ................... يا بشمهندس على الجاسم*

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس (على ). بدى اطلب منك طلب ويبدو انك مهندس شاطر اوى. انا لسه طالب فى اعدادى هندسة وعايز اختار القسم الى ادخله . بس محتار ادخل ايه . وبفكر ادخل ميكاترونكس . بس كتير خوفونى منها على انها صعبه وكده . فيريت تنصحنى وتقولى مجال العمل بتاعها حلو ودخلها ودرستها . شكرا ليك اوى . مستنى ردك


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (2 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز

بالنسبة للميكاترونيكس اني افضل ان تتوكل على رب العباد وتدرس ماكو شي صعب عالانسان وبالنسبة للميكاترونيكس مو صعب وانما بسبب اختلاط الاختصاصات اعتبر نفسك تدرس ميكانيك او كهرباء نفس الصعوبة .....بس بنفس الوقت احنه لازم نقيس الايجابيات مو بس السلبيات حتى لو اكو صعوبة بس بنفس الوقت انت راح تصير افضل من مهندس السيطرة والميكانيك والكهرباء وهذا مكسب يستحق انه تدرس هيج اختصاص 
ولكن صراحتا مجال العمل اعتقد بيه ظلم لهذا الاختصاص لان بالوطن العربي بصورة عامة يفتقر الى ضم مثل هيج اختصاص ..............بس تكدر تشتغل كمهندس ميكانيك او كهرباء او سيطرة بشكل مؤقت لحين دخول تقنيات الماكنات المؤتمته او الفول كونترول الى الوطن العربي 

بالنهاية اذا تحب الاختصاص روووووووووح ادرس ولاتتردد هههههههه 

تحياتي لكم 



علي عباس جاسم


----------



## السيد محمد عثمان (2 فبراير 2008)

ذادكم الله من علمة ونفع بك الامه 
بس يا باش مهندس هناك سؤال لعلي اجد عندكم الاجابة علية وهو هل لمهندس الميكانرونكس عمل في شركات البترول او بريمة البترول اخير لك من كل تقدير


----------



## روزاما المراغى (2 فبراير 2008)

*اولايبدوان الطالب الاعدادى من مصرف اى جامعه انت*

ان كنت ف جامعه 6اكتوبرفتقدم ولاتتأخرعلى القسم ميكاترونكس
امابالنسبةللسيدمحمدعثمان زميل الدراسةفياهلابك ف المنتدى
واحب ان اردعليك
يمكن ان نعمل ف مجال البترول ادخل على منتدى 
الهندسةالفلزات سوف ترى الموضوع
باسمى


----------



## السيد محمد عثمان (2 فبراير 2008)

انا يا باش مهندس في جامعة اسيوط و في السنة الثالثة قسم ميكاترونيات وحاولت التعرف عليك ولكن لابد من اكثر من مشاركة كنت اود ان اشكركم


----------



## الاميرة الحائرة (4 فبراير 2008)

اينما يوجد الات متطورة يكون هنا طلب لمهندس الميكاترونيكس


----------



## ميكاترونكسي (4 فبراير 2008)

ممكن ينظم مهندس الميكاترونكس للقوات المسلحة
او سلاح الجو خصوصا ؟


----------



## ميكاترونكسي (5 فبراير 2008)

هل هندسة الميكاترونكس افضل من الهندسة ( المعمارية النووية الاتصالات الطبية)

ارجو الرد سريعاً


----------



## سبورت سستم (16 فبراير 2008)

شكرا للشباب الطيبه 

بصراحه اول مره اسمع بالتخصص ممكن تقولو عني جاهل بس انا حكيت بصراحه
وعندي سؤال للجميع وخاصه المهندس علي عباس جاس

اذا طلبت دائره الكترونيه معينه ممكن انكم تعملولي اياها والمهم كيف تتم برمجه هذه القطع الالكترونه 
مثال ما يقال بانه كمبيوتر السياره كيف تتم برمجتها لانني قمت بتخريب كمبيوتر سيارتي حتى افهم كيف تتم برمجته ما هي الطريقه ولم استفد شيء سوا انني اشتريت كمبيوتر اخر حتى تعمل السياره من جديد
ممكن انه الموضوع سهل لكن بصراحه انا دارس فنون تطبيقيه وعندي هوايه الخراب 
نرجو من الشباب الاجابه


----------



## المهندسة النشيطة (19 فبراير 2008)

افضل تحية لمهندسين الميكاترونكس وانا طالبة سنة ثالثة في هندسة الميكاترونكس في الجامعة الاردنية في الاردن


----------



## jarod501 (19 فبراير 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## محمد تحسين الشاعر (28 فبراير 2008)

انا بالبداي حاب اوجه تحيه كبيره للمهندس الميكاترونيك علي
وعلى معلوماته القيمه البقدمها للجميع
تانيا انا يا مهندس علي طالب ميكاترونيكس بالسنه الاخيره وعندي مشروع تخرج هو مصعجد عمودي افقي بتمنى تقدملي معلومات ونصائح من حضرتك
وبتمنى تنصحني بدورات للمصاعد لانه انا هاوي مصاعد كتيييييييييييير 
ومشكوووووور


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (2 مارس 2008)

أخت روزاما...
السلام عليكم...
من و جهة نظري... مهندس الميكاترونكس يمكن أن يعمل في مجالات الميكانيك و الكهرباء و التحكم و السيطرة، الشيء المميز انه يمكنه ان يتعامل مع مهندس المكيانيك او ان يحل محله بعد ان يكتسب بعض الخبرة كما انه يمكن ان يحل محل مهندس الكهرباء(مع احترامنا للجميع و تقديرنا لاهمية الكل في العملية الصناعية)، لو اني امتلك منشأة صناعية لوظفت مهندس الميكاترونكس... دعونا نطرح المثال التالي... افترض ان هخناك الة معينة كهروميكانيك(نظام ميكاترونكس) يتم النحكم يها عن طريق الحاسوب او البروسيسور، و نريد تطويرها، و تم طلب ذلك من مهندس ميكانيك ليقوم بهذه العملية سيقوم بالاهتمام بالاجزاء الميكانيكة و اهمال الاجزاء الكهربائية و على العكس بالنسبة لمهندس الكهرباء ذلك ان كل منهما لا يعرف في مجال الاخر.... اما مهندس الميكاترونكس فيمكنه القيام بالتطوير الميكانيكي و الكهربائي و الحاسوبي معا.... و الله تعالى أعلم....


----------



## ياسينكو (13 مارس 2008)

Thanx Fo This Information


----------



## مهندس برامجيات (19 مارس 2008)

علي عباس جاسم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> علي عباس جاسم عراق طالب ماستر ميكاترونيكس
> 
> ...




مشكور على التوضيح 

بس ماتشوف انك زودتهة حبتين ؟؟ ؟ :8:


----------



## هالــة (27 مارس 2008)

مشكورين اخواني عالمعلومات

الصراحة ما كنت اعرف شي عن الماكاترونيكس 

يسلمووو 

احترامي للكل


----------



## صهيب حمودة (16 أبريل 2008)

مهندس ميكا صاعد
لكم كل الشكر على التشجيع والتنوير
والى الامام يا مهندس علي


----------



## نايتي القدره (18 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ علي عباس علي المعلومات المفيده بس عندي سؤال انا خريج هندسه ميكانيكيه ماذا أدرس حتي أتأهل لماستر الميكترونيكس


----------



## نايتي القدره (18 أبريل 2008)

المهندس علي عباس السلام عليكم 
أنا خريج هندسه ميكانيكيه وأريد أن أتخصص في مجال الميكاترونيك ماهي الدورات التي احتاجها


----------



## نايتي القدره (18 أبريل 2008)

*طلب مساعده*

أرجو من الأخوه المهندسين مساعدتي فأنا خريج هندسه ميكانيكيه وأرغب في التخصص في الميكاترونيك ولاأعرف ماهي الدورات التي احتاجها :82:حتي اكون جاهز لهذا التخصص الشيق وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ابا قدامة (20 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم يا اخوة
بالنسبة لموضوع عمل مهندس الميكاترونكس في العالم العربي كله الفرص ضئيلة جدا
نعم هذه حقيقة واقعة وعن تجربة
انا متخرج دفعة 2007 وحتي الان لم اعمل في مجالي منذ سنة كاملة وانا ابحث عنعمل في مجال الميكاترونكس ولكن للاسف لا يوجد
ولذلك اضطررت الي العمل كمهندس انتاج للاسف
لذلك ارجو من الاخوة التريث وعدم التسرع بدخول القسم ورؤية سوق العمل في البلاد المقيم بها حتي لا يندم بعد ذلك

اعلم اني كلامي صعب ولكنه الواقع وانا بالمناسبة مهندس ميكاترونكس خريج المعهد التكنولوجي العالي بالعاشر من رمضان

http://www.hti.edu.eg/


----------



## ادور (21 أبريل 2008)

مشكورررررررر 
علي الافكار الرائعة


----------



## عباس ميكاترونكس (5 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز ليس هناك اختصاص افضل من اختصاص ولكن هناك حاجة لاختصاص فلكل مجال اختصاصه


----------



## محي عبدالوارث (21 يونيو 2008)

:71:اولا لا يوجد مهندس علي المام بكل تلك التخصصات فمثلا مهندس الكنترول يكون عنده خبره في plc,scada الخ المراد انه مهندس الميكترونكس لا يمكن ان ينافس مهندس اخر محترف في تخصصه


----------



## ساحر الليل (23 يونيو 2008)

أنا بحياتي ما سمعت بهالاختصاص وأعتقد انو متل ما قالوا الاخوان مجال عملهم لسا بدري عليه في بلادنا العربية


----------



## مهندس ملاح (26 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لمهندس الميكاترونكس الذى قام لنا بتوضيحه الجميل لهذا المجال الممتاز


----------



## nader_spor (27 يونيو 2008)

الاخوه الكرام الموضوع فعلا شيق جدا وانا بصفتى طالب بكالوريوس ميكا ترونكس شايف انها مساله وقت ..
القسم محتاج شوية وقت علشان الناس تعرفه ويبدا ياخد وضعه الطبيعى


----------



## صلاح الدين 220 (27 يونيو 2008)

ما هي طبيعة عمل مهندس الميكاترونكس في خط انابيب البترول


----------



## محمد غياث ابو انس (21 يوليو 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير على هالتعريف المفيد


----------



## رواد عيد (21 يوليو 2008)

_نشكر الجميع على اهتمامهم بهذا التخصص الرائع _


----------



## اوبان (29 يوليو 2008)

ان كنت مهندس ميكاترونكس فكم هو دخلك الشهري وضع بجانبه نوع العمله


----------



## هيممما السقا (9 أغسطس 2008)

بصراحة قسم الميكاترونكس قسم جميل جدا . بس انا عاوز اعرف الفرق بينها وبين الالكتروميكانيك .....................


----------



## هيممما السقا (9 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا .........


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (26 أغسطس 2008)

*مهندس الميكاترونكس يجب ان يكون ملم بكل التقنيات المتطورة*

:19:اينما يوجد الات متطورة يكون هنا طلب لمهندس الميكاترونيكس
مثل التحكم والميكانيك والالكترونيات والحاسب الالي وغيره:73:


----------



## حمــــــــودي (27 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخوي على الموضوع الرائع , صراحة انا كنت حاسس اني شريد في القسم ذا الى ان قرأت موضوعك بس لي استفسار لو سمحت اللي يقدر يساعدني فيه .

ما هي الدورات اللازمة لمهندس ميكاترونيك لكي يعمل بمجال البترول 
ارجو الافادة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابن ابيه (28 أغسطس 2008)

انا مشترك جديد في هذا المنتدى وقد تخصصت في هذا التخصص ولاكن الدراسة لم تبدأ بعد ولا زلت محتار بينه وبين تخصص الكمبيوتر لهذا السبب زرت موقعكم الجميل للنصيحة 
صراحة كلامكم شجعني بعض الشيء
وشكرا لك على هذة المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## المهندس الخفي (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي المهندس علي عباس جاسم 
ولكن اخي ممكن توضح لنا اكثر عن هذا المجال من حيث فرص عمله وخوصا في _الوطن العربي_ وهل الوطن العربي يحتاج الي متخصصين في هذا المجال.نرجوا منكم التبيين قدر المستطاع سواء منكم اومن الجميع ولكم منا فائق الود والاحترام


----------



## رامي بزاري (4 سبتمبر 2008)

انا حابب اضيف ايضا على الكلام الجميل
انا مهندس ميكاترونيكس حاليا اشتغل بشركه للمعدات الثقيله سواء حفارات او لودارات او كسارات ومناجل الشركه الي اشتغل بيها يبحثون بالاخص على الميكاترونيكس لاننا قادرين على تتبع كل من مخططات الكهرباء والميكانيك فعندما كنا في البدايه كنا نذهب لمهندسين الميكانيك لنسالهم امور بالكهربا يقولون لا نعلم ونذهب عند مهندسين الكهربا ونسالهم عن الميكانيك يقولون لا نعلم لم نكن نذهب للاحراج ولكن كنا نذهب على اساس وجودهم فتره كبيره بالشركه وفي حالة عدم وجود المطلوب منهم والان نخرج للالات المعطله سواء كانت كهرباء او ميكانيك والسوبر فايزر الاول عندنا والذي يعتبره كل الشركه المرجع الاول واهم شخصيه بالشركه هوا من مهندسين الميكاترونيكس مع العلم وجود مهندسين اقدم منهفي تخصصات اخرى صدقوني كنت مثلكم اندم على دراسة التخصص ولكن بعد دخولي بالعمل اكتشفت عظم هذا التخصص وشكرا


----------



## حمــــــــودي (5 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكرك يا رامي على الرد والله والله والله كنت ندمان مثل ما قلت على دراستي للتخصص ذا وكنت ناوي اترك القسم دا بس انت تكلمت في موضوع انا مهتم بيه وهو ..بشركه للمعدات الثقيله سواء حفارات او لودارات او كسارات ومناجل.. اريد اطلب منك طلب لو سمحت وياريت ترد علي ارجوك . 
ما الدورات اللي اخذها لتفيدني في هذا المجال 
ارجو الرد وشكرا لك على وقتك


----------



## المهندس الخفي (6 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكرك من كل قلبي اخي رامي علي هذا الرد المفيد وهذا يدل علي مدئ قوه هذ التخصص .ولكن اخي بحكم انك في هذا التخصص وذو معرفه بمجالاته ممكن تفيدنا اكثر بتطبيقات هذا التخصص وفرص عمله في (_الوطن العربي_).واعذروني اذا ثقلت عليكم الموضوع ,في الحقيقه انا اردت ان تكون الصوره واضحه لي ولجميع اخواني وكل من يرغب هذا التخصص.هذا وجزاكم الله الف خير.اخوكم :المهندس الخفي


----------



## رامي بزاري (7 سبتمبر 2008)

مرحبا انا رامي 
طبعا انا مش ناسيك انا حاليا بالشغل وصعب ابعتلك ايشي منو عشان هاي بدها قعده طويله معك عشان نحكي مع بعض ان شاء الله بنلتقي على العموم هاي *****ي على ****** ضيفني عندك اذا عندك على ****** واذا مافي ان شاء الله اول ما اروح عالنت بكون الرد عند على الملتقى bazzari1982***********


----------



## رامي بزاري (11 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا المهندس رامي البزاري
كيفك وكل عام وانتا بخير عشان رمضان
اول ايشي حابب احكيلك على المواد المهمه الي حتاخدها بالجامعه اول ايشي دير بالك على كل مختبرات الكهربا الي بتاخدها وما تستهين باي منها بعدين اهتم اكتر ايشي وبما انك مهتم بالمواضيع هاي بمادة الهيدروليك ومختبرها هاي اهم ايشي وكيف تقرا مخططات الهيدروليك اي نعم ما في اي مقارنه بين المخططات الي بناخدها بالجامعه وبين الي بالواقع حتى بالتعقيد بس بتكون كفيله انها توضعك على اول الطريق وتعرف كل رموز الهيدروليك والوضائف وبالنسه بس انتا لازم تهتم بمواد اخرى اي نعم ما الها علاقه بالشغل عاد بس مهمه لاي مهندس ميكاترنيكس مثل نظرية االتحكم والبور الكترونيك واهم اهم اهم اهم ايشي البي ال سي عشان حلم اي مهندس ميكاترونيكس يشتغل كمبرمج لل بي ال سي التخصص ممتاز والمجالي الي انتا حابب تدخل فيه ممتاز 
مع العلم اني مش حابب المجال نهائي لانو ميولي مش الو انا كنت حابب اشتغل بلوحات التحكم او بالبي ال سي بس الحمد لله انتا اذا حابب المجال هاد بتبدع فيه وانا حابب اقلك انو انا مش صار الي الف سنه متخرج انا خريج جديد صار الي سنه متخرج بس الحمد لله اجتني فرصه اني اطلع واشتغل بالمجال هاد والحمد لله على كل حال واذا مصر عالدورات طبعا انا ما بعرف انتا باي بلد بس في اكي\د في ببلدك نقابه للمهندسين وبتعطي دورات خد دورات الي الها علاقه بالهيدروليك وكيفية قراءة مخططاتها وبالكهربا وكيفيه قراءه مخططاتها وانا بالخدمه باي امر تريده وان شاء اللله اكون رديت علاى سؤالك 
والسلام ختام


----------



## بنت الرشيد (17 سبتمبر 2008)

بنت الرشيد
اهلا اخ علي اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذي المعلومات القيمة لكن اعتقد انو هندسة المايكروتنكس هي مو اعظم هندسة وماكو هندسة بالعالم افضل من الهندسة الاخرى لان كل هندسة تتناول اختصاص ومجال بالحياة وتقوم بخدمة العلم والمجتمع فامهندس المدني مثلا يصمم ويهتم بالبناء ولولاه ما كان اكو المنازل والابنية ومهندس الكهرباء يلعب دور بارز فما اعتقد اكو احد يستطيع الاستغناء ولو لحظة عن الكهرباء وكذلك الاتصالات وهندسة الليزر اللي حاليا تدخل بكل المجالات وكذلك بالمستقبل لانه طاقة شبه رخيصة يتوقف عليه العالم حيث ان النفط مو دائم يعني يخلص وكذلك الكهرباء لكن الليزر راح يعوض وبشدة وهو الان يدخل بالطب وبالصناعات وكذلك باجهزة الحماية وفي الاسلحة وبالاتصالات وبمجالات رائع وكثيرة ولو سويت سيرج (بحث )عن الليزر واستعمالاته راح تشوف اكثر واكثر وتندهش واشكرك على معلوماتك


----------



## المهندس ايون (20 سبتمبر 2008)

بصراحة
للذي يريد ان يتاكد من اهمية الميكاترونكس عليه بالدخول على الشركات الكبرى..
ومعرفة مدى اهمية هذا القسم في العالم الاوروبي
على ايه حال..
الناس من القسم لانه جديد وذو طابع غير معروف ...
ولكن في اوروبا قسم شديد وعتيق


----------



## ميكاترونيكال (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*شششششششششكراً عالمعلومات الغالية و أنا اعدادي هندسة المنيا(نظام الساعات المعتمدة) و مصر أن أكمل دراستي في هندسة الميكاترونيكس لأن التخصص ده استهواني و أقنعني الكلام بعد البحث و السؤال..........شششششششششكراً مرة أخري*


----------



## مهندس احمد سليمان (26 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اريد من احدكم الرد علي...ما هي الكرسات الناقصه او المعلومات الناقصه لكي اكون قريب مهندسي الكهرباء بور..........انا مهندس ميكاترونكس ولاكن شائت الظروف ان اعمل مهندس كهرباء فاحدي شركات المقاولات الكبري............كيف اكمل نفسي كمهندس كهرباء لكي استطيع ان اجتاز اختبارت العمل


----------



## نديم يونس (2 أكتوبر 2008)

هل يوجد لهندسة الميكاترونكس صلة بهندسة الطيران؟؟؟ ..مع جزيل الشكر..


----------



## على الاغبري (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شي جميل علم الميكاترونكس


----------



## على الاغبري (6 أكتوبر 2008)

هل يوجد لعلم الميكاترونكس علاقة بهندسة الطيران لان هوايتي طيران ارجو الرد وشكرا


----------



## جياوي ميكاترونكس (8 أكتوبر 2008)

يا اخواني ممكن حدا يساعدني في مواقع توظيف بس بشرط تكون المواقع تحمل عليها ال Cv على طول مو تعمل انت Cv في الموقع.
او اعطوني *****ات لناس في شركات ابعتلهم ال Cv


----------



## المعتصم (8 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بصفتي مهندس ميكاترونيكس تخرجت عام 2004 من جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا في الأردن اسمحولي أشارك بوجهة نظري ، اخواني الميكاترونيكس يجمع أربعة تخصصات (هندسة الميكانيك وهندسة الكهرباء وعلم الالكترونيات وعلم برمجة الكمبيوتر).
لكن النقطة المهمة أن اختيار أي تخصص يحتاج إلى دراسة ثلاثة أمور مهمة وهي:
1. الرغبة
2. الفرصة. (فرصة العمل بعد التخرج)
3. القدرة 


وأنا أعتقد أن لا فرصة لهذا العلم حاليا في الوطن العربي

حبي وتقديري للجميع.


----------



## عبدو بسيسة (8 أكتوبر 2008)

ياليت تذكرو الجامعات العالمية التي تدرس تخصص هندسة الميكاترونكس وأخص بالذكر الجامعات اليابانية


----------



## wafeek (15 أكتوبر 2008)

أخواني ، أنا مهندس خريج قسم الميكانيكا باور ، وعن طريق العمل وتنمية الهوايات في المجالات الأخرى أصبحت مهندس بتخصص ميكاترونيك ، وبدون مجاملة فإنني سعدت جداً لتعريف السيد علي عباس وهو بالفعل الواقع الصحيح


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للجميع على هذه المشاركات وقبل ان ابدأ مشاركتي قمت بقراءة جميع المشاركات السابقة .
في البداية اعرفكم على نفسي فانا مهندس مدني ولي خبرة طويلة في الهندسة المدنية والمشاريع الهندسية بحدود 24سنه واهتمامي بالاطلاع على هذا الموضوع ان لدي ابن في السنة الاعدادية لكلية الهندسة في احدى الجامعات المصرية ومهتم في توجيهة نحو الاختصاص الافضل لابني ولذلك ساضع الحقائق التالية من واقع خبرتي ومعرفتي
1- اختصاص هندسة ميكاترونكس هو اختصاص حديث العهد في الوطن العربي لذلك فرص العمل قليلة في هذا المجال ويمكن التأكد من ذلك من خلال متابعة اعلان طلبات التوظيف الجرائد اليومية او من خلال مواقع الانترنت المتخصصة بالتوظيف.
2- قلة من النقابات الهندسية تعتمد هذا التخصص ( سمعت ان نقابة المهندسين في اعتمدت هذا التخصص )والذي يتم في العادة يتم وضع مهندس الميكاترونكس في قسم الكهرباء او الميكانيك حسب اي المواد اكثر كانت الدراسة فيها وهو معمول به في نقابة المهندسين الاردنيين.
3- بخصوص ان هذا التخصص يجمع تخصصي الكهرباء والميكانية فهذا جيد ولكن ما هي المواد التي يأخذها اثناء الدراسة الجامعية وهي المرحلة المهمة من وجهة نظري والاساس في التعليم الهندسي"- 
تخصص الهندسة الميكانيكية فاهم المواد التي يأخذها والتي تدخل في المشاريع الهندسية ( الابنية)
- نظام التكييف ( النقل الحراري ) وتصميم هذا النظام
- شبكات المياة والصرف الصحي وتصميم لهما 
- محطات التنقية والتصميم .تدخل في المشاريع الهندسية
اما تخصص الهندسة الكهربائية فاهم المواد التي يأخذها والتي تدخل في المشاريع الهندسية ( الابنية)
- تصميم شبكات الضغط المنخفض low current ( الانذار - التلفونات - شبكات الانترنت ....)
- تصميم شبكات الضغط المتوسط miduim current ( الانارة- لوحات الكهرباء - البور - المولدات .....)
- شبكات الضغط العالي high Voltage
وفي الحقيقة المواد السابقة هي اهم المواد لمهندس الكهرباء اوالميكانيك هي الاهم لم يرغب العمل في مجال المشاريع الهندسية 
فهل هندسة الميكاترونكس تدرس هذه المواد ؟؟؟؟
للاجابة على هذا نحتاج الي مهندس يدرس في المراحل النهائية او مهندس متخرج .
فاذا كان الجواب نعم فانا مع دراسة هذا التخصص وبدون اي تردد ولكل اذا كان الحواب لا ؟؟؟
فهذا التخصص يحتاج الى تفكير لان ذلك يتطلب من الخريج في البداية ان يحدد ما هو التخصص الذي سيعمل به هل هو الكهرباء ام الميكانيك ( كما قلت سابقا تخصص ميكاترونكس لوحده غير معترف به وفرص العمل به محدودة ) .
وعندها يحتاج الخريج الى اخذ الدورات المتخصصة والدراسة للتقوية في التخصص الذي سيعمل به عندها سيكون متميزا في مجالة .
ولتوضيح ذلك قبل عام تعرفت الى مهندس عمل لدينا نظام التحكم للتكييف في المشروع وقد اعجبت بطريقة شرحة وفهمه للموضوع وقبل حوالي اسبوع اتصلت به وسألته عن تخصصه فاجاب انه مهندس ميكاترونكس وهذا سرني كثيرا وعندما استوضحت اكثر ان معلوماته في تظام التحكم للتكييف وفهمه الممتاز هل هي من واقع دراسته فاجاب وبكل صراحة لا فقد اخذت دورات في مجال التحكم PLC والتكييف وهذا الذي افادني .
وسألته سؤال اخر هل الافضل ان يدرس الطالب الهندسة الكهربائية ام الميكانيكية ام الميكاترونكس ؟؟؟
اتوقع ان الجميع سيقول انه اجاب ميكاترونكس................
وفي الحقيقة كان جوابه الافضل ان يحدد منذ البداية هندسة كهرباء او ميكانيك لان مجال العمل في المكياترونكس قليل جدا وهو غير معترف فيه في النقابة.
اتمنى ان اكون قد وضعت الحقائق كما هي 
وفي انتظار الرد بخصوص المواد التي يتم تدرسيها في الميكاترونكس بخصوص الكهرباء والميكانيك ؟؟؟
لان المشكلة الاخرى انه لا يوجد جامعات خاصة في مصر تحديدا تدرس الهندسة الميكانيكية ( عام ) او الهندسة الكهربائية ( عام _ بور power ) بل حسب علمي ميكاترونكس او تخصصات اخري في الكهرباء او الميكانيك 
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## اياس الربابعه (20 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم مشكور يا مهندس علي كفيت ووفيت بالفعل اشي بشرف ان اكون احد افراد هذا التخصص وانا طالب سنه خامسه في جامعه فيلادلفيا ولك جززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززل الشكرررررررررررررر


----------



## عيسى الطنيجي (29 أكتوبر 2008)

نعم شيء اكيد


----------



## abokamel (31 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد كلام جميل جدا وصح جد طبعا استاذي الكبير انا مش متعود اعلق رغم اني متابع كويس جدا للمنتدى لكن مضطر ارد لخطورة الكلام ده .... لأنه بيأثر على جيل كامل وفي مجال مش ملتفت ليه رغم انه هوه الأمل الوحيد للصناعة العربية انها تقدر تنافس ... نرجع لكلام حضرتك هوه مظبوط جدا مهندس الميكاترونيك لا يدرس ولا مادة من المواد المطروحة في ردك طبعا لأنه لا يتم اعداده لكي يكون مهندس مشاريع سواء في الكهرباء او الميكانك ... ولا يجوز ان تحمله اكثر مما يحتمل كما لا يجوز ان تقول ان المهندس لا يدرس علم التشريح لذا لا يصح ان يكون مهندس اجهزه طبيه او لا يصح ان يكون طبيبا .. فلنلغي الهندسة او نتوجه اليها ... العمل الأساسي لمهندس الميكاتورنيك هو في المصانع واي مكان بحاجة الى منظومة متكاملة من الأتمتة ..والصيانة والأصلاح .. ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## arif64 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

Thanks a lot


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

ان هندسة الميكاترونيك هي هندسة جديد اقتضت الحاجة لة في الاختصصات الجديد حيث وجد ان مهندس الميكانيك لا يستطيع التعامل الدوائر الاكتروني والمحركات الكهربائي التي ترافق المكائن والمعدات في جميع المجلات


----------



## اوبان (16 نوفمبر 2008)

where mechatronics enggineers work this is due to germany 
Machine tools and robots, design and application of computer, controlled machines and robots used in manufacturing
“Intelligent” machines and consumer products- design, development and manufacture of sophisticated computer-controlled machines, sewing (textile)
Photocopiers, cameras, anti-lock car brakes, smart appliances
Automatic control systems- digital, electronic, hydraulic and pneumatic
Measurement and instrumentation
Manufacturing – food and beverage, material processing, manufacture of components, consumer goods, appliances, electronics, etc.
Management and control of manufacturing systems
Computer aided design – agricultural and mining equipment, machinery, engines, vehicles, ships and household appliances
Power generation – control and instrumentation of steam turbines, boilers
Gas turbines
Oil exploration and mining – down-hole logging, drilling, refineries
Building services-computer management of air conditioning, heating and ventilation, lifts and escalators
Human systems – surgical implants, disability aids, biomechanics 
Materials handling and storage-automation of cranes, conveyors

Introduction - Justifications - Objectives - Outcomes - Areas of Employment - Study Plan


----------



## omar_cool (20 نوفمبر 2008)

نعم اكيد احسن مهندس


----------



## الصقر العراق (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*اين يعمل الميكاترونكس*

يا اخوان مهندس الميكاترونكس يستطيع ان يعمل موقتا بدل مهندس كهرباء او ميكانيك لكن في الوطن العربي مستقبانا الله اعلم :28::28:


----------



## lightening_man2005 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

بالرغم أن تخصصي مختلف تماما،لكن وفي رأيي الشخصي ، كل التخصصات مهمة ، بإختصار و كما يقال إنتصار أي شعب يكمن في إتقان كل فرد عمله وفي موقعه وليس النصر مرهون بشخص القائد أو زمرة قادة في المقدمة.فالقائد يجب يستلهم جميع عناصر النصر من أرضية الشعب الذي يعيش فيه وليس من تخصص واحد أو إثنين. إذا فنحن (الشعب) نحدد قرار القائد مستقبلا بتخصصاتنا العديدة . يا ترى شوفتوا لاعب بوكر يلعب بنوع واحد من الورق ،انا ما 
شفت ( ههههههههههه) .


----------



## رجل الميكاترونكس (12 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
في البداية احب اشكر كل من كتب كلمة قد وضحت لمن لايعرف ما هو الميكاترونكس الفكرة 
واشكر بالاخص الاخص الاستاذ رزق على التوضيح الجميل
نعم كما قلت استاذي القدير فان لابد لاي مهندس ميكاترونكس ان يحدد ماسيكون عليه ميكانك ام كهرباء ام برمجه لانه للاسف لن يجد اختصاصه ليعمل وان وجد فهذا بنسبة قليلة جدا القليل منا ما يجد ضمن اختصاص الميكاترونكس


----------



## رامي بزاري (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مرحبا
انا بدي اقترح ايشي ايش رايكم نتوقف عن الكلام هاد ونصير نستفيد من بعض بامور معينه ومفيده

مش معقول انضل نحكي وين بشتغل مهندس الميكاترونيكس
وننسى انو في رساله بدنا اندقمها خلينا انروح نوضع مشاركات ونفيد الشباب اليما تخرجت لسا صح او لا 
وشكرا


----------



## m.ibrahim (9 يناير 2009)

مجال معالجة المياه والبتروكيماويات هى ايضا من مجالات مهندس الميكاترونك (الالكتروميكانك) و مطلوب جدا فيها


----------



## فى الاعلى (27 يناير 2009)

لوسمحت هيا موجودة فى مصر وممكن للبنات اصل ماما وبابا رفضين وعاوزين الكترونيات واتصالات وبيقولوا متنفعشى للبنت بس انا حباها علشان مجال الروبوت ارجوا الرد سريعا ا


----------



## عماد داود (30 يناير 2009)

والله يااخوان لظيف الجمع باكثرمن اختصاص وهي ارهاق كبيرللشخص نفسه ولكني ارى الميكاتروتكس هي تخصص بحدذاته ولايمكن تفضيله على مهندس ميكانيك يعمل بالصيانة الميكانيكيةلخطوط انتاجية اوالمكائن الهيدروليكية اومهندس الالكترونك في المعامل فكل شغلة تحتاج الاختصاص الملائم وتقبلوا تمنياتي بالتوفيق لكل اخوتي


----------



## أحمد_هاشم (6 فبراير 2009)

*قادة المستقبل*



محي عبدالوارث قال:


> :71:اولا لا يوجد مهندس علي المام بكل تلك التخصصات فمثلا مهندس الكنترول يكون عنده خبره في plc,scada الخ المراد انه مهندس الميكترونكس لا يمكن ان ينافس مهندس اخر محترف في تخصصه




لا يمكن ان يكون الانسان علي المام بكل التخصصات في المجمل، و لكن فانفكر بهذه الطريقة.
ماذا عن مهندس يستطيع فهم مهندس الكهرباء و قراءة مخططاته و التعامل معه، علي شرط ان يكون هذا المهندس علي دراية تامة بالهندسة الميكانيكية فيتعامل ايضا مع ما يخص مهندس الميكانيكيا.

*:12:أليس هذا قائدا ممتازا لأي فريق عمل في المستقبل يضم مهندس الكهرباء مع مهندس الميكانيكا يقوم بأعمال الصيانة، أو فيما بعد في فريق تطوير اذا ما توسع في دراسته؟*:12:

و هذا علي سبيل المثال فقط!!
م.أحمد هاشم
مهندس ميكاترونكس و طالب ماجستير​


----------



## أحمد_هاشم (6 فبراير 2009)

*توضيح*



فى الاعلى قال:


> لوسمحت هيا موجودة فى مصر وممكن للبنات اصل ماما وبابا رفضين وعاوزين الكترونيات واتصالات وبيقولوا متنفعشى للبنت بس انا حباها علشان مجال الروبوت ارجوا الرد سريعا ا



ردا علي كلامك يا باشمهندسة:أي قسم ينفع للبنات، و قسم ميكاترونكس يجب أن تعلمي جيدا أن دراسته الرئيسية تكون للهندسة الميكانيكية و ذلك اما ان يكون في تخصص انتاج أو شعبة عامة.

أما بالنسبة لجزء الكهرباء أو الالكترونيكس فهو جزء قليل مقارنة بالميكانيكا.

و يزيد علي هذا التعمق قليلا في التحكم الآلي و مواد القياس أكثر من مهندس الميكانيكا.​و يجب أن يعلم أي طالب مقبل علي دراسة الميكاترونكس ان قسم الهندسة الكهربائية (الكترونية) في اثناء دراسته يهتم في داخل تخصصه بالتصميم الداخلي للمكونات التي يستخدمها، كما يهتم مهندس الميكانيكا أثناء دراسته بالجانب التصميمي لمكونات الأنظمة الميكانيكية.
*:19:أما قسم الميكاترونكس فهو قسم في دراسته للالكترونيكس يهتم بالتطبيق باستخدام ما تم تصميمه أكثر منه تصميما داخليا، فهو يوظف كل ما يصممه مهندسين الكهرباء من أنظمة و يستخدمها للتحكم في الأنظمة الميكانيكية.*:19:​


----------



## أحمد_هاشم (6 فبراير 2009)

ردا علي كلام المهندس المدني/ رزق حجاوي

هناك اشياء يتم درستها في الجامعة كما تعلم و أخري نتعلمها من خلال السوق العملي او السعي الدؤوب وراء زيادة المهارات باستخدام كورسات اضافية بعد التخرج.
و بناء علي هذا:


> *الهندسة الميكانيكية فاهم المواد التي يأخذها والتي تدخل في المشاريع الهندسية ( الابنية)
> - نظام التكييف ( النقل الحراري ) وتصميم هذا النظام
> - شبكات المياة والصرف الصحي وتصميم لهما
> - محطات التنقية والتصميم .تدخل في المشاريع الهندسية*


مهندس ميكانيكا باور يقوم بدراسة نظم التكييف، و مهندس ميكاترونكس خلال دراسته يمكن ان تكون دراسته الأساسية مبنية علي تخصص الانتاج أو الشعبة العامة؛ و في الشعبة العامة يمكنه دراسة نظم التكييف اذا لم يقم بعد ذلك في سوق العمل بتعلمها.
بالنسب لمحطات المياه و التنقية و ما الي ذلك ..... فان هذا في اعتقادي يقوم بدراسته مهندس المدني.. و الجزي الخاص بمهندس الميكانيكا يستطيع التعامل معه عندما يكون في سوق العمل لان مهندس ميكانيكا في الأغلب لا يقوم أصلا بدراسة هذه الأشياء لأنه لا يكون مؤهلا للتعامل المباشر مع المشاريع.


----------



## أحمد_هاشم (6 فبراير 2009)

أما بالنسبة للجزء الخاص بمهندس الكهرباء:


> *تخصص الهندسة الكهربائية فاهم المواد التي يأخذها والتي تدخل في المشاريع الهندسية ( الابنية)
> - تصميم شبكات الضغط المنخفض low current ( الانذار - التلفونات - شبكات الانترنت ....)
> - تصميم شبكات الضغط المتوسط miduim current ( الانارة- لوحات الكهرباء - البور - المولدات .....)
> - شبكات الضغط العالي high Voltage*


*

قسم الهندسة الكهربائية (الكترونية) -( و هو ما يهتم به مهندس الميكاترونكس) - في اثناء دراسة مهندس الكهرباء يهتم في دواخل تخصصه بالتصميم الداخلي للمكونات اكثر من تطبيقها في دوائر تحكم، تماما مثلما يهتم مهندس الميكانيكا أثناء دراسته بالجانب التصميمي لمكونات الأنظمة الميكانيكية من تروس و سيور و مواتير و ما الي ذلك.....
**أما قسم الميكاترونكس فهو قسم في دراسته للالكترونيكس يهتم بالتطبيق باستخدام ما تم تصميمه أكثر منه تصميما داخليا، فهو يوظف كل ما يصممه مهندسين الكهرباء من أنظمة و يستخدمها للتحكم في الأنظمة الميكانيكية.*​
و لهذا فان مهندس ميكاترونكس تقوم دراسته الكهربائية علي أنظمة الضغط المنخفض ، و لكن ليس كشبكات انشائية مثل مهندس كهرباء.
أما بالنسبة للضغوط المتوسطة فيتعرض لها كثيرا أيضا فيما يسمي بالــpower electronics و لكن أيضا بهدف غير انشائي.... بل بهدف التحكم في أشياء أخري مثل المواتير ، أنظمة الهيدروليك و النيوماتيك، و كل ما يمكن ان يخضع لتحكم ....

أما بالنسبة للضغوط العالية فلا يتعرض لدراستها او العمل بها مهندس ميكاترونكس الا في حالات خاصة...


----------



## eng_yehia (10 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم انا من المعهد العالى للهندسة والتكنولوجي بالاسكندرية ممكن اطلب منكم طلب انا قدامى خيارين اما 
قسم المياترونكس او اتصالات 
فالنصيحة ارجوكم اماالميكاترزنكس فقالو انها نتقصة (دراسة) فماذا افعل وهل يمكننى ان اكمل تلك النواقص 
وسوال اخر ارجوكم هل شركة bmsتحتاج الى مهندس الميكاتترونكس وشكرا


----------



## جهادمتولي (11 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي التوضيح وربنا يجزيك خيرا


----------



## v007ip (12 مارس 2009)

ميزة مهندس الميكاترونكس ممكن في اي مجال يشتغل --- بس اكتر مجال يتميز فيه هنا في وطننا العربي هو مجال الصيانة وخاصة صيانة المصانع واسأل مجرب وشكرا


----------



## eng-ahmed-tarek (15 أبريل 2009)

ya bashmohandes ale plz answer me can i join any petrolim? comp if i join to mechatronics department ?


----------



## م.ابراهيم جمعه (18 أبريل 2009)

يااخى المجال لايقاس بصعوبة الدراسة أو سهولتها بل يقاس بأهميته(فالنعيم لايدرك بالنعيم،ومن آثر الراحة فاتته الراحة)(كن مبدعا)


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (23 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور كتير علي المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## شك شك (24 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم بس أنا بدي أعرف هل هندسة الميكاترونيك إلها وظائف في الوطن العربي ولا لأ 
وكم ممكن يكون الراتب اللي حياخده


----------



## طارق زياد المومني (25 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا هاي اول مشاركة في المنتدى وانا طالب سنة اولى
انا حاب اعرف شو معنى ميكاترونيكس ومن وين اخذت هاي الكلمة 
وشو اكثر دولة في العالم متوفر فيها شغل لهاد المجال


----------



## ee foksh (9 مايو 2009)

معكم احمد فؤاد من هندسة عين شمس 
مجال عمل الميكاترونيكس ايضا فى مجال الrobots فشركة abb جات عندنا و عرضت انها ستساعد مهندسين الميكاترونيكس فى مشروع ال robots بتاعهم 
انا مهندس كهرباء قوى و طاقة و كنت حاضر ال meeting على اعتبار احتياج الشركة الكبير لباور 
شكرا


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (23 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا واكرمكم ووفقكم الى ما يحب ويرضى


----------



## اوبان (11 يونيو 2009)

*الجواب الشافي (باللغة الالمانية)*

In welchen Branchen können Mechatronik Ingenieure arbeiten?

Mechatronik Ingenieure werden in jeder Branche gesucht, in der technische Produkte ganzheitlich eingesetzt werden, d.h. Systeme, die automatisch Daten und Signale erfassen, analysieren, auswerten und anschließend diese selbst in Kräfte und Bewegungen umsetzen.

Zu den möglichen Berufsfeldern gehören:
Fahrzeugtechnik
Automatisierungstechnik
Robotik
Flugsystemtechnik
Medizintechnik
Ingenieurbüro
Technische Sachverständigung


----------



## احمد مظلوم (14 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا 

اني احمد من العراق مهندس ميكاترون في قسم السيطرة الذاتية في محطة كهرباء غازية

لايمكن المقارنة العلمية بين اي قسم من اقسام الهندسة واخر لان كل اختصات لهو خصوصية كبيرة يختلف عن باقي الاقسام لكن قسم الميكاترون هو قسم العصر لان العالم عالم اجهزة وانتاج وغالب الاجهزة هي من اخصاصنا .... 

وشكرا للجميع


----------



## منتصر المالكي (16 يونيو 2009)

مهندس الميكاترونيكس له وبحسب اعتقادي الحض الاوفر في المجالات لانه يعمل في مجال الالكترون والكرباء والحاسوب ويستطيع ان يطور نفسه ليعمل في الاتصالات وانا لمست ذلك في مجال العمل لاني الان استاذ في الكلية التقنية واقوم الان بتدريس مواد من قسم البرمجيات والحاسبات ومواد من قسم الالكترونيك والسيطرة ولا يخفى على المهندسين من نفس الاختصاص ان مهندس الميكاترونيكس هو بالاصل ميكانيك قبل ان يكون الكترون وحاسبات اما في المجال العملي وليس الاكاديمي فأنني قد عملت في مجال الاتصالات فقد ساهمت ومع مهندسين اثنين فقط في نصب اذاعتين اف ام من خلال فقط اتعاب نفسي بعض الشيء وهكذا فأن لمهندس الميكاترونيكس الحضوة في الاختصاص والعمل اكثر من بقية المهندسين في الاختصاصات الباقية

وتحيايت للاخ علي عباس جاسم زميلي وصديقي وايضا الى الاخ احمد طارش رفيقي وصاحبي


----------



## BAKR SAEED (20 يونيو 2009)

*mechatronics*...... it is that word that combine between three major engineering departments , the powerful one (mechanic) and the intelegent (computere) then that one who match these two the electrical department, these three are the main combonent for the mechtronics engeneer, computere teach us how to think and try to solve problems, mechanic what are the parts that i will use to do the work for solving , and the electrical is how to match these two things . to have the needed output. 


وان شاء الله يكون علمنا في رفع راية الأسلام والمسلمين


----------



## اياس الربابعه (22 يونيو 2009)

انا طالب ميكاترونكس سنه خامسه من الاردن واحيي كل مهندس وخصوصا هندسه الميكاترونكس وهي اجمل هندسه على الاطلاق وسلامي للجميع


----------



## بالاك علي (11 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا مهندس ميكاترونيكس من الاردن 
وحابب اقلكم انو مهندس الميكاترونيكس مطلوب بكل مكان والشركه الي بشتغل فيها(سلطنة عمان) ما بتطلب الا مهندس ميكاترونيكس لانهم بعرفو انو النا درايه سواء بالكهرباء او بالمكيانيك وفي بالشركه مهندسين كهربا ومهندسين ميكانك وكل منهم بمجاله مهندس الميكانيك لا يعلم اي شيئ عن الكهرباء عشان هيك الشركه ما بتطلب منو يحل مشاكل الكهربا مهندس الكهربائي لا يعرف شيئ عن الميكانيك وما بتطلب منو يحل مشاكل الميكانيك اما الميكاترونيكس فمطلوب منو يحل المشاكل كلها وانا بشتغل بالمعدات الثقيله الي فيها كهربا وميكانيك وحابب اقول انو السوبر فايزر الاول والمرجع الاول لكل الشركه هوا من مهندسين الميكاترونيكس مع العلم بوجود مهندسين اقدم منو بالمجالين ويكفي اني اقول قدرتنا على قراءة اضخم مخططات الهيدروليك بشكل اقوى من مهندسين الميكانيك ومخططات الكهربا ناهيك عن مقدرتنا على الشغل بالمصانع وبالكنترول والبي ال سي والمصاعد الكهربائيه 
صدقوني كنت خايف اول ما بدات دراسه من التخصص بس اكتشفت انو التخصص عظيم وعظيم جدا ما تترددو وادرسو والله يوفق الجميع


----------



## بالاك علي (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا حابب اعلق على الكلام المهندس روق حجاوي وقبل كل ايشي برحب فيه لخبرته الطويله بالهندسه 
انا اول ايشي برفض كليا الشخص الي بقول انو الميكاترونيكس هوا عباره عن خليط بين الكهربا والميكانيك لانو مهندس الكهرباو الميكانيك ما الهم علاقه بالمصاعد الكهربائيه وما الهم علاقه بالبي ال سي وانا من الاشخاص الي كنت اقدم طلبات توظيف مثلي مثل اي شخص بس يكونو طالبين مهندس كهربائي او ميكانيكي او تحكم كنت اقدم الطلب وبس اقالبل ويعرفو اني ميكاترونيكس كان يجرو معي المقابله فمش شرط انهم يطلبو مياترونيكس بالضات مع العلم اني اوضحت بمشاركه انو الشركه الي انا فيها حاليا ما بتبحث الا على مهندسين الميكاترونيكس


----------



## بالاك علي (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا علقت كتير على الكلام الي موجود بس بدي اعطي شغله حاليا اتذكرتها وكنا نحكي عنها بالجامعه 
الي هيا مشاريع التخرج
صدقا كانت الجامعه كلها تستنى مشاريع التخرج الي بقومو فيها مهندسين الميكاترونيكس بالذات لانها مشاريع كلها جديده وقيمه يعني مشاريع الميكانيك تقريبا مكرره والكهربا غالبا ما بتكون سوفت وير فقط اما الميكاترونيكس فبتكون روبوت وانعمل بالسنه الي اتخرجنا فيها وانعمل مصعد كهربائي وامجموعتنا عملت قياس نسبة الغازات عن طريق صوت الغاز نفسه والمفاجئة الكبرى انو مجموعه من الشباب الله يعطيهم العافيه عملو مشروع والكل حيتفاجئ فيه حاليه وهو قطار طائر وكل المشاريع بما فيهم القطار كانت سوفت وير وهارد وير والي عملو قطار طائر اجريت معهم مقابلات 
الي حابب اقوله المجال رائع والي حابب يدرسه ما يتردد
واتمنى اذا كان كلامي يدايقكم تحكولي


----------



## baseemsh (12 يوليو 2009)

السام عليكم 
انا عضو جديد احمل دبلوم هندسة طبية واحتاج الميساعدة في معرفة كيف اتمم دراستي في سوريا او خارجها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mahmoud hh (24 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
وبعد فإنني اعرف زميل لي درس ولده اختصاص هندسة ميكاترونيكس وأطلعني على ذلك وقد وجدت ه مطابقاً لما طرحه زميلنا المهندس علي وأنا كمهندس ميكانيك أأيد ذلك وشكراً


----------



## shady512 (7 أغسطس 2009)

انا طالب هندسة ميكاترونكس في جامعة بوليتكنك فلسطين 
وفعلا تخصص الميكترونكس اجمل تخصص في الهندسة 
كل الاحترام


----------



## eng_elsafy (8 أغسطس 2009)

انا طالب بكالريوس فى ميكانيكا بور وعايز ادرس كورسات ميكا الكترونكس ادرس ايه ارجوكم ساعدونى


----------



## Optemistic (8 أغسطس 2009)

كريم البرنس قال:


> لو سمحت يا بشمهندس (على ). بدى اطلب منك طلب ويبدو انك مهندس شاطر اوى. انا لسه طالب فى اعدادى هندسة وعايز اختار القسم الى ادخله . بس محتار ادخل ايه . وبفكر ادخل ميكاترونكس . بس كتير خوفونى منها على انها صعبه وكده . فيريت تنصحنى وتقولى مجال العمل بتاعها حلو ودخلها ودرستها . شكرا ليك اوى . مستنى ردك


 
مع أنك خصصت الأخ علي بالرد لكن اسمح لي أيضا بالمشاركو في الرد..

بالنسبة لاختيار التخصص و هذا سؤال كثيرا ما يطرح من الطلبة..أقول و بالله التوفيق اذا لم تكن لديك ميولا معينة فتوكل على الله بالاستخارة و اختيار ما يتيسر لك..فمثلا البعض يحب الرسم فيمكن التوجه للهندسة المعمارية.. و البعض لا يحب الرياضيات فيمكن التوجه للهندسة المدنية (و ان كانت جميع فروع الهندسة فيها رياضيات و لكن بنسب متفاوتة)..و ان كانت لك ميول في المحركات و السيارات فيمكن التوجه للهندسة الميكانيكية...و نصيحتي أن لا تنظر كما ينظر كثير من الشباب هذه الأيام..أي نوع من الهندسة تمكن الشخص من الحصول على عمل سريع و براتب عال!!

معذرة على الاطالة و لك تحياتي...


----------



## faerrd (9 أغسطس 2009)

لك مني كل الاحترام
وانت سيد العلوم


----------



## BME-Rose (10 أغسطس 2009)

أتمنى أن يتفهم مدراء الشركات والمؤسسات الحكومية والخاصة المجالات التي تخصص فيها المهندس والمجالات التي يمكنه الإنتاج والإبداع فيها وليس تلبية الطلب فقط


----------



## عبدالكريم التركي (10 أغسطس 2009)

ياسلام اتمنى اعرف المزيد علي الكورسات التي بتدرس في هدا القسم لان انشاللة انوي بأدن اللة دراسة الماجستير في هدا القسم ارجو الرد علي في اسرع وقت وشكرا


----------



## brenc13 (18 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا غالي


----------



## محمد عربي السيد (20 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا طالب جديد فى السنة الأولة من ميكاترونكس ( المعهد التكنولوجى العالى بالعاشر من رمضان ) ولكن اجهت صعوبات كثيرة من جميع الناس حيث أنهم يقولوا ( إنت ولا حصلت ميكانيكا ولا كهرباء!!!! ) فماذا أقول لهم إنهم أغبياء لا يفهمون أى شئ عن عظمة هذا القسم وهل ميكاترونكس لها عمل فى دول الخليج و البترول أرجو الرد 

شكرا


----------



## عنتر المهندسين (23 أغسطس 2009)

*Mecatronics is the future*

سيكون لهندسة الميكاترونكس بإذن الله المستقبل الواعد مما لدى هذا التخصص من خصائص ومزيج فريد من نوعه يواكب التطور الهائل في أداء الآلات والصناعات الحديثة التي تحتاج دقة في الأداء وسرعة في الإنهاء ومما لاشك فيه ان مهندس الميكاترونكس يستطيع ان يتمحور في أكثر من مجال ويتقنص أكثر من دور وأعطاءه الحلول للمشاكل المشتركة في أكثر من مجال يكون أسرع من غيره ....فلما لا يكون من أفضل المهندسين؟؟؟ بلى إنه يستطيع:73:


----------



## مروه تكنو (25 أغسطس 2009)

محمد عربي السيد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا طالب جديد فى السنة الأولة من ميكاترونكس ( المعهد التكنولوجى العالى بالعاشر من رمضان ) ولكن اجهت صعوبات كثيرة من جميع الناس حيث أنهم يقولوا ( إنت ولا حصلت ميكانيكا ولا كهرباء!!!! ) فماذا أقول لهم إنهم أغبياء لا يفهمون أى شئ عن عظمة هذا القسم وهل ميكاترونكس لها عمل فى دول الخليج و البترول أرجو الرد
> 
> شكرا


 

'طبعا الكثير من الناس مايعرفوا قيمه هذا القسم انا ايضا من دخلت هذا القسم الكثير ضحكوا عليه ودائما يمزحون عليه بس انا سالت عليه وشفته علم جديد والمستقبل امامه فصممت ادخله واكون شئ جديد بهذا العلم...


----------



## يحيى33 (28 أغسطس 2009)

كل الاحترام لمهندسي الميكاترونكس (وانا واحد منهم) , من خلال تدريبي هذا الصيف وجدت ان المصانع بدون مهندسي الميكترونكس لا تمشي ,لما يوجد من تطور في الماكنات وحوسبتها.


----------



## el-saqrawy (28 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ومشكور على المجهود


----------



## engmecha (3 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ان هندسة الميكاترونكس من اروع الاختصاصات ولا يشعر اي انسان بهذا الاختصاص الا اذا درس هندسة الميكاترونكس وانا من خلال تجربتي فانك تشعر باحترامك ومكانتك بين جميع الاختصاصات منذ اللحظة التي تقبل في هذا الاختصاص منذ المرحلة الاولى لهذا الاختصاص وهناك عدة اسباب ومنها انك تستطيع ان تحاور وتناقش جميع الاختصاصات (كنت طالبا في الجامعة التكنلوجية في بغداد وهذه الجامعة تحوي جميع اختصاصات الهندسة تقريبا) عدا المدني والمعماري لانك في هذا الاختصاص تدرس الكهرباء والميكانيك والالكترونيك والسيطرة ولغات البرمجة وهندسة المواد والرياضيات اللي بالدرجة الاولى ...الخ ولكن مثل ما اخبركم الاخ علي هذا الاختصاص مغبون في العالم العربي.
اذا حابين تاخذو فكرة عن هندسة الميكاترونكس هناك برنامج اسمه برامج عملاقة على النشيونال جيوكرافك وفيه كيفية بناء السفن والطيارات العملاقة انظرو الى المعامل وكيفية عمل الروبوتات وانضر الى جمالها وهي تتحرك وتؤدي عملها.
ارجو ان لا اكون قد اطلت عليكم


----------



## [حسام محمد 1 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجوا معرفة برامج فك للشفرات الدش


----------



## [حسام محمد 1 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

:56:ارجوا معرفة برامج فك شفرات الدش مشكورا


----------



## [حسام محمد 1 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو معرفة فك شفرات الدش


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

سلامي الى جميع مهندسين الميكاترونكس 
انا مهندس ميكاترونكس من العراق ، خريج من الجامعة التكنولوجية في بغداد ، دفعة سنة 2006 ، ولحد الان لم احصل على وظيفة في مجال عملي وسبب انه اختصاص جديد وبرغم من ان هذا الاختصاص ظهر في الجامعات العراقية من سنة 2003 الا ان مجال عملة في الوطن العربي وخوصاً العراق لم يأخذ هذا المجال الكبير بسبب ضعف الصناعة التي تستخدم الالات الحديثة والتي تعمل بأستخدام الحاسوب في العراق وقلته المعامل في هذا المجال . 
مهندس الميكاترونكس هو مهندس شامل من ناحية الميكانيكة والكهربائية وايضاً من الناحية استخدام برامج السيطرة والحاسوب وبرمجة الالات وغيرها من الامور . 
ان مجال عمل مهندس الميكاترونكس يمكن تلخيصة بما يلي :
1- في مجال صناعة الطائرات .
2- في مجال النفط .
3- في مجال معامل الصناعية التي تستخدم الحاسوب في صناعتها .
4- في مجال صناعة الروبوت .
5- في مجال صناعة السيارات .
6- في مجال الابنية الذكية (ib) .
7- في مجال السيطرة على الحرائق (انظمة مكافحة الحرائق) .
8- في مجال صناعة السفن والغواصات .
9- في مجال صناعة الحربية . 
10- في مجال الفضاء .


----------



## forsa232 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اختصاصي تقنية معلومات 
كيف الطريق لدراسة الماجستير في الميكاترونك ؟
وهل بالإمكان دراسة البكالريوس في هذا المجال عن الطريق المراسلة ؟او اون لايت؟
وشكرا


----------



## أبيض من اللؤلؤ (25 سبتمبر 2009)

.


السلام عليـكم ورحمـة الله وبركـاته 
حيـاكم الله 

أنـا طالب مستجد في المعهد العالي للهندسة والتكنلوجيـا [ التابـع لجـامعـة العاشـر من رمضـان ] بالمنيـا 
لا أدري كيف هي ميزات هـذه الجـامعـه .!
هل هي معترفـة عالميـاً شهـادتهم ! 
مع إني رأيت إحدى التخصصات عندهم .. [ ميكـا ترونـكس ] !

أيضـاً هل تتوفـر فرص عمـل بسهولـة بمهندسي الميكـاترونـكس في العـألم العربي أو الغربي 

بوركـتم ​


----------



## failasof (27 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة...
انا لا ادرس الهندسة ولا احب الرياضة حتى...لكنى كنت ابحث عن مهندسين ميكاترونكس بعدما شاهدت برنامجا على الجزيرة الوثائقية يعرض بعض الطلاب اليابانيين يصنعون روبوت!!طبعا الصناعة العربية متخلفة للأسف ولكن اذا وضعنا ايدينا سويا يمكننا ان ننهض بها...اتمنى صناعه روبوت او خط انتاج بدائى ولا املك غير التمويل


----------



## pal eng{taleb} (29 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا طالب فلسطيني... انهيت الثانوية العامة 
سمعت عن هندسة الميكاترونيكس وقرات عنها كثيرا 
وقررت بعد التوكل على اللهان ادرسها 
قررت السفر الى مصر للدراسة وقبلت في جامعة عين شمس
واتمنى الحصول على المعلومات الكافيى من الاخوة المهنسين الاعضاء 
وما المرتب الذي يمكن الحصول عليه خلال العمل....


----------



## روشان اسماعيل (29 سبتمبر 2009)

أرجو المساعدة في ايجاد معلومات أو مرجع عن الأجهزة الامنية في المطار وآلية عملها مثل cctv-x-ray-detector metal ,نظام الايقاف الآلي للطائرات


----------



## lazeeez (1 أكتوبر 2009)

أنا مهندس جديد ميكاترونكس واحب انا اضم نفسى لهذة المجموعة ودة اميلى [email protected]


----------



## yomna sayed (2 أكتوبر 2009)

انا ف اعدادي هندسه
وكنت متردده احول قسم ميكالكترونيكس
انا حابه القسم جدا بكل ما فيه بس خايفه انه مش انفع فيه نظرا لاني بنت
ف ايه رايك ف موضوع اني ادخل القسم خصوصا اني بنت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ياريت ترد بسرعه لاني بجد حيرانه اوي والدراسه كمان يومين
وشكرا


----------



## زرقة السماء (2 أكتوبر 2009)

yomna sayed قال:


> انا ف اعدادي هندسه
> وكنت متردده احول قسم ميكالكترونيكس
> انا حابه القسم جدا بكل ما فيه بس خايفه انه مش انفع فيه نظرا لاني بنت
> ف ايه رايك ف موضوع اني ادخل القسم خصوصا اني بنت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 
أختى التخصص رائع جدا أنا ايضا بنت متخصصة ميكاترونكس :20: البقية راجع لك


----------



## yomna sayed (2 أكتوبر 2009)

طب معلش
بالنسبه لمجال عملي كبنت 
هيكون ازاي مع العلم اني من مصر
يعني هيكون ليا مستقبل ولا لا
ومستقبلي فيه هيكون ازاي


----------



## yomna sayed (2 أكتوبر 2009)

بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز انا عايزه اعرف كل حاجه
انا هتجنن قبل ما ادخل اي قسم اصلا
:'(


----------



## زرقة السماء (2 أكتوبر 2009)

أختى اخبرك حاجة عامة عن المهندسين ف الوطن العربي ...

الكثير جدا من المهندسين لا يعملون ف مجال تخصصهم ... يعني ف النهاية انت تقدري تختاري مجال شغلك كيف يكون.
بصراحة أفضل تخصص للبنت من وجهة نظري هو المعماري .. و لكن الميكاترونكس جيد أيضا بامكانك مراجعة هذا الموضوع و معرفة المزيد عن طبيعة العمل ..


----------



## alghabri (10 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا من اليمن مهندس ميكاترونيكس تخرجت من الاردن عام 2006
وانا الان اعمل مدرسا في احد المعاهد التقنية بالاضافة الى عملي كمهندس في احدى شركات تصنيع الادوية
الشيء الجيد في مهندس الميكاترونيكس انه يستطيع العمل في مجالات عدة منها الكهرباء والميكانيك والسيطرة وهذا الشيء لا يتوفر في اي تخصص اخر كما بامكان مهندس الميكاترونيكس تطوير ذاته بدون الاعتماد على غيره نظرا للخلفية التي حصل عليها اثناء دراسته الجامعية والتي تشمل الكهرباء والميكانيك والحاسوب والالكترونيات والتحكم ولهذه الاسباب فانا انصح الذي يريد ان يدرس هذا التخصص ان يختار الجامعة المناسبة وان يطلع على الخخطة الدراسية لها في هذا التخصص لان حسب علمي ان الخطة تختلف من جامعة الى اخرى ويعتمد على توجه الجامعة 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## Eng_Bandar (24 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم شباب 
ارجو أي واحد عنده معلومة لا يبخل علينا فيها 
سؤالي أنا طالب هندسة كهربائية فرع إلكترونيات و إتصالات حامل بكالوريس أريد أن أتخصص ميكاترونكس هل يعتبر إمتداد لتخصصي أم لا ؟
علما أنني من المواد التي أخذتها في الجامعة كالتالي ​Principle studies included:​​​​Calculus, Physics, Chemistry, Linear Algebra, English Language, Differential Equations, Introduction to Computer.​

Secondary studies included:​​​​Communication Skills, Probabilities & Statistical, Project Management and Engineering Economics[FONT=Trebuchet MS,Bold][FONT=Trebuchet MS,Bold].​
[/FONT][/FONT]
Department studies included: ​​Electromagnetic, Electrical Circuits Analysis, Control Systems, C Programming, Electronic Circuits Analysis, Signals & Systems, Communication Systems, Microprocessors, Digital communication systems, Digital Signal Processing(DSP), Antennas & Waves Propagation, Networks Principles, IC's Technology & Applications, Microwave Electronics, MatLab Programming, Network Architecture & Protocols, Optical Communication Network and Wireless Communications.​
​التدريب كان في شركة اتصالات 
أماكن العمل في الشركة كالتالي​GSM Network- switches - BTS - Signal Testing - microwave

مشرع التخرج كان نظام حماية من الحرائق بميكرنترولر مبرمج بلغة C يرسل رسالة عن طريق الجوال اسم المشروع 
Microcontroller-based Security System, with Cellphone Network Access

مهارات أخرى 
اعرف PSpice و Pretues و Workbench طبعا هذه البرامج لتحليل الدوائر 
أحب برمجة الميكرونترولر بلغة الميكرو سي من نوع PIC 


سؤالي هل هذا يؤهلني لدخول مثل هذا التخصص لتكملة الماستر ارجو الجواب و اللي مخوفني إنه هذا التخصص ضمن قسم الميكانيكا و عندهم مادة يدرسونها بهذا الاسم 

تكفون اللي عنده معلومة يرشدني بصراحة ما كتبت هذه المعلومات إلا أبي أي واحد يعطيني نصيحة مية بالمية


----------



## مالك دحام عذير (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخ علي اني مهندس تبريد وتكيف خريج السنة وحاب اكمل دراستي الماجستير بس محتار وماحاب اكمل في الحراريات لاني احب الاقسام الحديثة شنو راُيك اخ علي


----------



## nac8 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكوريييييييييييييييين


----------



## فؤاد ربوح (9 ديسمبر 2009)

في اي مكان يعمل مهندس مراقبة تخصص الكترونيك


----------



## MURTADA1983 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

_لك ابو حسين تضحك على الولد تكله روح ادرس ميكاترونيك شلون مو صعب واذا لزمة احمد عبد عطيه شراح يخلصه موحتى دور ثالث وما نجحنه ز شلونك حبي والله مشتاقلك مووووووووووووووووووووووت واتمنى اشوفك بس تدري الصينين ما منطينه فكه_


----------



## ahmed gea (18 ديسمبر 2009)

good replay


----------



## اميرة البحيرى (24 ديسمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله دى شئ مبشر 
انا بفضل الله بدرس فى 3 ميكاترونيات و لكن للاسف طول النهار يقولوا ان مجال الشغل لمهندس ميكاترونيات مش مطلوب فى مصر 
لكن عموما بعد الكلام ده ان شاء الله خير


----------



## Nashat ayid (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحياتي لكل المتوجدين بالمنتدي ، واود ان اضيف ان سوق العمل اليوم في الدول العربية بحاجة ماسة لهذا التخصص الجديد و الواعد حيث انه مطلوب في كافة القطاعات الصناعية الحديثة ( البترول - الأدوية - السيراميك وغيرها ) .
لكن ماذا يجب علي المهندس لكي يستطيع الدخول في غمار سوق العمل ؟
- ان يضيف الي جانب - تقوى الله - و العلم النظرى بالجامعة الخبرة العملية المتوفرة داخل المصانع وان يبدء في اكتساب هذا الخبرة منذ السنوات الأولي له في الجامعة بأن ينزل الي المصانع في العطلات الصيفية ويحتك بمن سبقه في هذا المجال من المهندسين والفنيين . وأن يدرك ان الخبرة تبدء من ارتداء الأفرول والنزول الي خطوط الأنتاج - لكي يشاهد ما لم يراه داخل معامل الجامعة - و يبدء بمعرفة أنواع الزيوت المستخدمة في الألات المختلفة مرورا بأنواع السيور والطنابير و كيفية تغيرها وأن يطلع عن قرب علي اللوحات الكهرببة ( Power & control) و معرفة أنواع العدد التي تستخدم في فك وربط الماكينات المختلفة وممارسة ذلك عمليا . 
- ولا يغفل عن المقومات الأساسية له من الألمام بالجانب النظرى والعملي في ( الميكانيكا + الكهرباء + الألكترونيات + السوفت وير ) . 
- وان يدرك انه في وقت قريب و كشخص مسئول - يقوم بادارة مجموعة عمل - سيقع عليه عبء تقديم المشورة الفنية ( نظرية أو عملية ) اليهم . 
وختاما تقبلوا تحياتي والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته .


----------



## engomar76 (9 يناير 2010)

Hi 
can u answer me what is more effective in medical devices mechtronics or Biomedical engineering 
Thanks alot


----------



## محمد-حميدان (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا لأنو كلامك بخلينا نتفائل


----------



## محمد-حميدان (19 يناير 2010)

لو سمحتو :
ليش طالب الميكاترونيكس بعطو في الجامعات الأردنيه مادة ال static


----------



## محمد-حميدان (19 يناير 2010)

لو لسا ما تخرجنا ورحنا لحالنا عالمصانع بدخلونا


----------



## batoota_moa (23 يناير 2010)

ممكن اعرف الافضل فى الشغل بعدين بين مهندس الميكاترونكس والمدنى ارجو الرد سريعا


----------



## batoota_moa (23 يناير 2010)

وينكم


----------



## batoota_moa (23 يناير 2010)

انا مهندس مدنى


----------



## batoota_moa (23 يناير 2010)

المهندس جاهز لاى سؤال فى العمارة


----------



## msalx (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا على التوضيح وكل الاحترام لمهندسي الميكاترونيك ..................... !!!!!


----------



## فيصل عبد الحق (23 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اشكر لباشمهندس علي الجاسم علي هذه الايجابه المختصره عن الهندسه الميكاترونكيه


----------



## The Leader-ahm (31 يناير 2010)

أنا ادرس هندسة الميكاترونيك ولكنني مازلت في السنة الاولى وانا اكتشف كل يوم ان الميكاترونيك افضل هندسة موجودة


----------



## abou mohamed (4 فبراير 2010)

أخى العزيز يعنى مهندس الميكاترونكس مسئول عن تشغيل وصيانه ماكينات الcnc بانوعها وتعديل البرامج للماكينات نرجوا التوضيح .ولكم كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## بالاك علي (10 فبراير 2010)

بدي احكي للاخت الي بتسال على تخصص الميكاترونيكس للبنات كنا تقريبا شباب وبنات الميكاترونيكس متساويين وبعرف كتير من الزميلات الي بشتغلو مثل الي بشتغلو بالمصانع او الي بشتغلو كمصصمات للوحات التحكم على الاتو كاد او الي بشتغل بمجال البي ال سي يعني التخصص بنفع للبنات والشباب


----------



## احمد الزركوشي (14 فبراير 2010)

*نقدر نعمل في اي مكان*

:63:الزركوشي - يستطيع مهندي الميكاترونكس من العمل في اي دائرة هندسية نظرا لعدم التخصص في دوائرنا الحكومية تحياتي


----------



## ناظم الأسدي (17 فبراير 2010)

أستاذ علي جاسم السلام عليكم.... أريد معلومات حوله تصليح وصيانه السيارات الحديثه كوني اعمل مصلح سيارات حديثه وأريد التوسع في معرفة هندسة هذه السيارات لكي اتمكن من تتطوير معيشتي ولكم جزيل الشكر... اخوك ناظم الأسدي


----------



## بقايا (17 فبراير 2010)

مساء الخير
م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة 
كيفك
أنا طالب سنه أولى في هذه الهندسة وأريد منك أن توسع معرفتي في هذه الهندسه لأنني متشوق لأكون من المبدعين في هذه الهندسه 
وأن ترشدني إلى أهم الأشياء التي تطور معرفتي فيها
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_mais (19 فبراير 2010)

ان طالبة في هندسة الميكاترونكس في السنة الرابعة 
ومبسوطة كتير في التخصص مع انه بد دراسة وجهد وانصح الجميع بدراسته لانه عصب التكنولوجيا
ومشروع تخرجي على موضوع imag processing using matlab ارجو المساعدة


----------



## eng_mais (19 فبراير 2010)

اول شي خلينا نفهم شو يعني ميكاترونكس ؟




؟

مصطلح الميكاترونيكس مصطلح قديم كتير
بعود تاريخه الى عام1960 في اليابان حيث بدأ استخدامه
في إحدى ِركات التحكم هناك ،
ثم بدأ هذا المصطلح في الإنتشار بقارة أوروبا .





ميكاترونيكس هو العلم الهندسي 
الذي يربط بين الهندسة الميكانيكية و الهندسة الكهربائية
وهندسة الحاسب وأنظمة التحكم





ومتل ما بيحكي عمكو تاكاشي ياماجوشي




كان يعمل في مجموعة تاهيشي "ميكاترونيكس هو علم الأسلوب
في تصميم المنتجات التي تتصرف بسرعة وتؤدي أداءً دقيقاً، 
هذه الخصائص تمكن تحقيقها ليس عن طريق
الإدراك الميانيكي وحده و إنما يستلزم إستخدام 
لتحكم والحساسات والإلكترونيات"





ويلي بدو يدخل الميكاترونكس



يفضل
انو يكون الشخص بتميز
بحب الإلكترونيات والذكاء الإصطناعي
والروبوتات وآليه عمل الآلات .

لانو ميكاترونيس هي الإستخدام للمتحكمات الصغيرة 
Microcontrollersوالمعالجات الصغيرةMicroprocessors 
و الإلكترونيات الرقمية في التصميم وأنظمة التحكم 
والآلات الذكية SmartMachines. وهي تستخدم أيضا مجموعة 
متقدمة جداً من البرامج الهندسية.
" يعني الشغلة بدها حداgــــة "





وتخصص الميكاتورنكس تخصص في تطور مستمر مع تتطور التكنولوجيا و الاتصالات 
والحواسيب والمعالجات الدقيقة 

وبيوم من هالايام سئلو جون إلتر لماذا الميكاترونكس مهمة ؟





*_* مين هاد ؟؟

*_* جون التر نائب رئيس البرنامج التخطيطي لشركة زيروكس 

*_* اااه 
" ئال يعني اعرفتو "





*_*جاوبهم



" نحن نحتاج مصممين قادرين على فهم نظرية التحكم
بالشكل الكافي حتى ينفذ تصمسم أفضل
"، فالميكاترونيكس هي نتيجة التقدم السريع الآن ، ويمكن ملاحظة ميكاترونيكس
في العديد من الصناعات مثل صناعة المتحكمات في الغسالات ،
في الأقراص الصلبة ، في أجهزة المبيوترات المحمولة ،
في صناعة الأقراص المضغوطة CD-Romفي أجهزة التحكم المركبة
على الصمامات ،في أنظمة الPLCفي لوحات التحكم عموماً
،ولاننسى أهم أهداف الميكاترونيكس وهي الروبوتات  Robotics. "

*_* طيب بعد ما ادرس كل هالدراسة شو راح اشتغل ؟





*_* كتييييييييييييييييييير اشياء




ومتل ما بيحكي دافور هاروفات متخصص فني في معمل فورد للبحوث
" إن الميكاترونيكس هي المستقبل بعينه ، "إن ميكاترونيكس
هي خليط من التكنولوجيا والأساليب فبهما نساعد في الحصول على منتج أفضل ".





*_* يا سلام



،،،بس ما جاوبتني شو بدي اشتغل ؟؟





*_ *مجالات ميكاترونيكس 
Control and Automation
Robotics
CAD/CAM
Material and ManufacturingProcesses
Monitoring and InspectionSystems
مهندس الميكاترونكس يمكن أن يعمل في
مجالات الميكانيك و الكهرباء و التحكم والسيطرة،
الشيء المميز انه يمكنه ان يتعامل مع مهندس المكيانيك 
او ان يحل محله بعد ان يكتسب بعض الخبرة كما انه يمكن ان يحل محل
مهندس الكهرباء 
(مع احترامنا للجميع و تقديرنا لاهمية الكل في العملية الصناعية)




لو انيامتلك منشأة صناعية لوظفت مهندس الميكاترونكس...
دعونا نطرح المثال التالي...







إقتباس:
افترض ان هناك الة معينة كهروميكانيك(نظام ميكاترونكس) 
يتم التحكم يها عن طريق الحاسوب او البروسيسور، و نريد تطويرها
، و تم طلب ذلك من مهندس ميكانيك ليقوم بهذه العملية 
سيقوم بالاهتمام بالاجزاء الميكانيكة و اهمال الاجزاء الكهربائية
و على العكس بالنسبة لمهندس الكهرباء 
ذلك ان كل منهما لا يعرف في مجال الاخر....
اما مهندس الميكاترونكس فيمكنه القيام
بالتطوير الميكانيكي و الكهربائي و الحاسوبي معا. 




اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع قد افادكم
مهندسة الميكاترونكس :ميس


----------



## hassan_822002 (24 فبراير 2010)

سلام الله عليكم 
عندى استفسار انه هل الميكاترونك لها تطبيقات فى الروافع مثل الكرين الحديث التى تعمل بالهيروليك .وكيف تعطى الاشاره من كهربائيه الى ان تتحول الى ميكانيكيه 
ارجو الاجابه لان الموضوع محير


----------



## Battah_Battah (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لكم ايها الاخوه على التوضيح لان ابني يريد ان يختار بين هندسة اتصالات او ميقاترونكس فقد وضحتم لي ما هو عظيم شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng.khaz_ppu (28 فبراير 2010)

*كل الإحترام لمهندسي الميكاترونكس وانا واحد منهم
التقدم والتميز هو دائما في هدا المجال
لذلك ربنا يوفقنا 

*


----------



## المنتصر بالله ناصر (28 فبراير 2010)

انا مهندس ميكاترونس من الاردن سنة ثانية صحيح انه من كافة الهندسات تقريبا ولكن افضلها


----------



## ميادة (28 فبراير 2010)

كل تخصاصات الهندسه صعبة ومتعبه وخصوصا قسم ميكانيكا فما بالك لوقسم واحد فقط يجمع بين اكتر من تخصص بس لي رؤيه شخصيه انه التركيز في تخصص واحد فقط هايكون افضل من التشتت مع انه القسم عاجبني جدا واحس انه يتماشى مع التطور التكنولوجي اللي بنعيش فيه مع احترامي لكل مهندس ايا كان تخصصه


----------



## خالد ابو منيع (6 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا خالد ابو منيع طالب في كلية الهندسة "هندسة الميكاترونكس" جامعة فيلادلفيا
انا هادي اول سنة الي بالجامعة واخترت الميكاترونكس للسبب الي تفضلتوا فيه
وانا بفكر احول الى هندسة الميكانيك لاسباب عدة
1-انا بخطتي الدراسية فيها مادة اسمها تصميم ميكانيكي ومتطليها ميكانيكا الات و مقاومة مواد بينما في هندسة الميكانيك عندهم1-رسم ميكانيكي 
↓
نظرية الات
↓
تصميم الات 1
↓
تصميم الات 2
يعني ما رح اكون زي مهندس الميكانيك في هاد المجال و يا ريت الي عنده اي رد يحكيلي لأنه لحد الان انا باخد مواد مشتركة بين الميكانيك والميكاترونكس


----------



## bo-dm3h (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ومشكورين جدا ولاااكن عندي سؤال الله يرحم والديكم​ 

انا صرت مجنون ومش عارف كيف ادرس هذا التخصص ,ياشباب المسلميين دلوني كيف ادرس هذا التخصص بس المشكلة ان تخصصي أدبي بنسبة85,5

بلييييييييييييييييس والله أني تعبت وتعبت نفسي من كثر البحث وانا واقف من الدراسة منذ سنتيين للبحث في القبول إحدى الجامعات ولاكن يرفضونني بسب تخصصي الادبي​




أنا ماعندي مشكلة وين راح تكون الجامعة انشاء الله في القطب الشمالي راح أروحلها وبكل فرحة​ 


أرجوكم والرجاء لله ان تعطوني بعض الجامعات إلي راح تقبلني​ 




أنا أحب أن أصنع المحركات والروبوتات وفي مجال الطيران ( هل هو تخصص الميكاترونك ولا لا للتاكيد فقط بسبب الشك المتزايد فيني )​ 

المهندس يحب الخير والتطور ولأبتكار والجهد في عملة (هذه هي صفة المهندس) وانتم انشاء الله راح تفيدوني

وإذا ماحصلت فائدة والله يمكن راح إعيد الثانوية في مجال القسم العلمي وأنا في عمر 23 بسبب حبي للأبتكار فبلييس ساعدوني



هاتفي 00971552200018 محمد من الإمارات​ 

والسلام عليكم​


----------



## عاطف العروسى (28 مارس 2010)

[http://portal-en.partcommunity.com/video/designing-with-partcommunity


----------



## بدرأحمدمصرى عمران (30 مارس 2010)

أريد برنامج أوتوميشن أستوديو لوتكرمنم ولكم جزيل ألشكر


----------



## شمس الأغاني (17 أبريل 2010)

المياترونكس تخصص فن بس انا طالبة الكترونك وعندي شوية مشاكل ف مشروع الفصل


----------



## abood1988 (12 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ياشباب ميكا
انا من وجهة نظري ان الي بيدخل قسم ميكاتونيكس بيكون عنده ميول للإختراع والأبتكار:14:
وان طالب بالسنة الثالثة وابحث على مشروع تخرج بفكرة جديدة 
وارجو منكم الإفادة


----------



## mostafa _shash (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات انا طالب فى جامعه العاشر لسه متخصصتش و فى الغالب هتتخصص ميكاترونكس فى حد فى العاشر يا جماعه


----------



## محمد_الاحمدى (4 يونيو 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس بس ممكن اسال سؤال(ايه اهم دورات ممكن ياخدها مهندس ميكانيكا باور)ارجو الرد


----------



## عمر الشواف (15 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


انا طالب فى معهد العاشر التكنولوجى تخصص ميكاترونكس والى الان يا شباب لم اعلم اى شىء منذ ان دخلت يفيدنى افادة تامة فى حياتى العملية 

ببساطة نفسى اعرف ايه القواعد الاساسية اللى بيمشى عليها مهندس الميكاترونكس

زى اى من البرامج المفروش اخدها قبل الاولى وايه نوعية البرامج وايه هى الكورسات المهمة بالنسبالى 

اللى هتفيدنى وانا طالب وبعد لما اتخرج كمان 


*


----------



## م. تيم (23 يونيو 2010)

شكراا لك اخ علي بشرحك عن هندسة الميكاترونكس وللجميع المهندسين انا ادرس هندسة في نفص التخصص سنه اوى هل يوجد لديك نصائح لي اخ علي وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبو ريان sa (25 يونيو 2010)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م عمرالعاني (3 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا ادرس هندسة عمليات التصنيع واتمنى اعرف من عدكم ماهو الفرق بين قسمي وقسم الميكاترونس 
اني الي اعرفه الفرق انه نحن اختصاص الريبورت الصناعي والمياكترونس اختصاص الريبورت الخدمي هل هذا صحيح ؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kooty (8 يوليو 2010)

حضرتك قولت انه التخصص دة مظلوم فى العمل فى الوطن العربى وممكن نشتغل كمهندس كهربة او ميكانيكا او تحكم طيب ومهندس الكهربة والميكانيكا راح فين اكيد هو مقدم على اللى فى ميكا ترونيكس كمان اللى متخصص 
ميكاترونكس لو هيشتغل ميكانيكا هيشتغل على اساس انه قوى ولا سيارات ولا اية؟


----------



## closer1979 (10 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا ضياء الدين من ليبيا بكالوريوس هندسة ميكانيكية وحابب ادرس ماستر تخصص ميكاترونكس ولكن للأسف مافيش التخصص هذا في ليبيا حتى بكالوريوس ولو سمحتو اي الدول العربية ممكن ادرس فيها التخصص ده وخصوصا مصر ومعلومات عن القبول لو سمحتو


----------



## زاهد الربيعي (12 يوليو 2010)

مهندس على بالحقيقة ماعرف انت ليش تتكلم على اختصاص عام وتظلمة على اختصاص فرعي 
انا مهندس كهرباء وبالحقيقة صار اللي 9 سنوات في مجال عملي عملت مع مهندس المدني والميكانيك جنبا لجنب 
ولا استطيع ان اقول انا احسن من هذا ولا هو احسن مني
انت مايحق لك انت تتكلم بهاي الطريقة كونك طالب ماجستير يعني مجال خبرتك ومن كلامك انت تقول ان الماكنات الموتمتة او المبرمجة بسوفتيورات يعني مو علم صعب وانت صاحب الاختراع
انت بعدك طالب 
لهذا اذا اردت انت تتكلم عن تخصص تكلم بحرفة وعلم 
تكلم عن مجال الاختصاص فقط المواد اللي يدرسها 
النظريات والاسس الهندسية 
يعني تستطيع ان تقول لي انك في اول سنتين لم تدرس نظريات كهربائية لو مقاومة المواد او هندسة الموائع 
ان اي مجال هندسي يجب ان يدرس باقي الاختصاصات ولو على الاقل بالمقدار الذي ستطيع من خلاله التجاوب مع باقي الاختصاصات 
واذا انت قلت انك لم تدرس ادفانس ماثمتكس او سيستم اناليسس 
رياضيات مطورة حديثة او تحليلات 
او غيره من فروع الهندسة 
على فكرة انت باي شي ماجستير انت لم تقل 
ام انك في السنة الاولى


----------



## waseem_alkubati (19 يوليو 2010)

يجب على مهندسين الهرباء والمكانيك ان يلمو بكيفية التحكم الاتجاه نحو التحكم المنطقي بواسطة المبرمجات


----------



## ِِAhmed Abdoun (22 يوليو 2010)

*سؤال ارجو الرد علية*

بعد اذنك يا بشمهندس مهندس الميكاترونكس لما يروح يشتغل كمهندس ميكانيكا او كهربا فى اى شركة مين الافضل هو ولا مهندس الميكانيكا او الكهربا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وبالنسبة بقى عموما لمجال عمل الميكاترونكس فى مصر نظامة ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## _CuNo_ (20 أغسطس 2010)

_انا من مصر و خلصت الثانويه العامه .......................و بصراحه حببتوني في الميكاترونيكس و نفسي اخلص سنه اعدادي بسرعه عشان ادرسه ...بس محتار !!!!!!!!! اي جامعه في مصر الأفضل في تدريس المجال ده ؟!_

_و شكرا ...._


----------



## ahmed malik (24 أغسطس 2010)

الميكانيكا هي الافضل لانها تعتبر اساس الهندسات .


----------



## رامي تيمو (29 أغسطس 2010)

سؤال هندسة الاتصالات احسن ولا الميكاترونيك


----------



## عسولة بغداد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

مرحبا اني حاليا دأدرس هلاختصاص وكلش جان الي واهس بيه بس من عرفت ماله مستقبل بلوطن العربي اصبت بخيبة امل شلون واني بلعراق وماكو اي تتطور


----------



## فلسطيني2000 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا مهندس ميكاترونكس خريج 2009 اعمل حاليا كمهندس اجهزة طبيه في احدى المستشفيات


----------



## sesem_m (28 سبتمبر 2010)

انا بصراحة ليا صديق مهندس ميكاترونيكس بيشتغل في مكتب استشاري مهندس اوتوكاد
وليا صديق تاني بس شغال ديزل وهيدروليك


----------



## jam girgis (29 سبتمبر 2010)

merci 3la m3lomat el haila bs a7b a2ol en mecha-electronics malhash naseb fe maser 3aiez tesht3'l fe elmagal safer ya ema tb2a sab3 snaie3 we mafesh so3'l


----------



## ساموووو (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## م.محمد العجوري (31 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا مهندس ميكاترونكس أعمل في مجال الصيانة الخاصة بالرافعات الجسرية والونشات والشوكية كهربائيا وميكانيكيا


----------



## ahmeg (9 نوفمبر 2010)

انا معاك يا بشمهندس على هذا العلم من افضل العلوم .............لكن بشرط ان يتم تدريسه داخل الكليات او المعاهد بالطريقه الافضل التى تمكن خريجيها من ايجاد فرص عمل بيسر خاصة ان مجاله مازال under ground اى لم يظهر بشكل ملاحظ فى الوطن العربى ...........ولا انا علطان؟ وردا على كلام حضرتك ان مهندس الميكاترونيك افضل من مهندس الميكانيك هذا غير صحيح لانه غير ملم بجميع علوم الميكانيك مثل الحراريات والهيدروليك والمحطات وغيرها ولكن يمكننا القول بان لكل من التخصصين مجالاته فنحن بحاجه حاليا لكلا التخصصين سواء ميكا ترونيك او ميكانيك وباقى التخصصات الاخرى مثل الكهرباء و التحكم


----------



## بهظظه (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بصراحه قسم الميكاترونكس قسمم ممتاز


----------



## bluegrana89 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يحييييييك يا اخ علي من العرااااق ..اعرفكم بنفسي انا مصطفى حسن من العراق طالب في الهندسة الخوارزمي قسم الميكاترونكس"قسم الابداع"مرحلة رابعة....شباب ترة قسم الميكاترونكس قسم رووووعة وتحس نفسك من صدك مهندس ووين متكعد رح تفتهم شديصير مثل مكال الاخ علي....اتمنة ان يكون بالعراق وبالوطن العربي الامكانيات اللي تخلينة نشتغل بأختصاصنة بشكل مباشر..وشكراا مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## hamedalenezi (4 ديسمبر 2010)

أشكركم على طرحكم الجميل


----------



## هشام احمد ابراهيم (7 ديسمبر 2010)

والله ةها التخصص شامل وجامع بين الكهرباء كنترول والمكانيكا وده شى عظيم ممكن نحبه كتير لان الكهرباء والميكانيكا عصب الانتاج


----------



## يحيى سيد احمد (9 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا القسم رائع وانشاء الله ربنا يعنا على نفع الامه


----------



## zaza_3z (19 يناير 2011)

خريج ميكاترونكس بيشتغل غالبا مهندس ميكانيكا اكتر لان مازال شغل الكونترول فى الاسواق بيفضلوا مهندسين الكهربا اما بالنسبه للعمل فى مجال البترول لو انت كويس اوووى فى مواد الكنترول والانسترومنتشن ممكن تشتغل فى اى شركه بترول مهند انسترومنتشن وممكن تشتغل فى بريمه بترول فى الريج سينس وشكرا على فكلره انا خريج ميكاترونكس وشغال مهندس ميكانيكا صيانه فى شركه بترول الشغل غير الدراسه المهم تدخل مكان تدى فيه شغل ويكون ليك بصمه


----------



## م/فائز القاضي (21 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي علي عباس جاسم 
أنا ما صدقت ألاقي مهندس يدرس ماجستير ميكاترونيكس , وأتمنى تفيدني وتقول لي ما هي الكورسات اللي تدرسها في مرحلة الماجستير ؟
لأني ناوي أكمل ماجستير في الميكاترونكس 
ولك مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان ...


----------



## farisko (22 يناير 2011)

الشكر كل الشكر لك اخي الكريم وانا ايضا مهندس ميكاترونيكس من السودان واريد ان اصعد انشالله في ماليزيا وانا حاليا في المستوي التالت وشكرا


----------



## المهندس\ محمود رضو (1 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
الى الاخوة المهندسين الاعزاء لو سمحته انا خريج هندسة ميكاترونكس منذ شهر ووجدت وظيفة في شركة بن لادن ولاكني لم اباشر العمل سوالي ماهي طبيعة عمل مهندس الميكاترونكس في شركة المقاولات ارجو منكم الرد


----------



## المهندس\ محمود رضو (1 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخواني المهندسين
انا وجدت شغل في شركة مقاولات شركة بن لادن السعودية وانا خريج جديد قسم ميكاترونكس اود منكم افادتي بطبيعة عمل مهندس الميكاترونكس في شركات المقاولات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ايمن الحسنات (5 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
هناك سؤال ما هي المسميات الوظيفية التى يمكن لمهندس الميكاترونكس ان يعمل بها؟
وما هو افضلها؟
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبقور فلسطين (10 فبراير 2011)

اخي العزيز علي اتمنى تنصحني بجامعة قوية في تدريس الميكاترونكس استنى منك الرد


----------



## roroj (10 فبراير 2011)

thx>>>>>.


----------



## مالك المحسيري (14 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
شكرا اخي الكريم على مجهودك بس يا ريت توضح أكثير انا طالب في الصف الأول ثانوي ومحتار شو أدخل
وشكرا لك


----------



## nehadd (23 فبراير 2011)

انا استغرب من كلمة انه مهندس ( الميكاترونكس) هو أعظم المهندسين في العالم بحجة انه يجمع أكثر من أختصاص وهذا برأي انه غير صحيح بالمرة وأكبر دليل على ذلك انه عندما تسال شخص عن معنى الميكاترونكس لا يعرف بالظبط فيقوم البعض بتفسيره على حسب ماهو يرى وهذا مايدل ان دراسة هندسة الميكاترونكس مجرد جمع اختصاصات لا اكثر 
وفي نهاية حديثي أقول انيي عبرت عن رأي نتيجة ما أقره في المنتدى من تخبط في معرفة (الميكاترونكس)و شكرا والله يعين الي يدرس هذا الاختصاص وانا انتظر احد يرد على كلامي


----------



## احمد يوسف الديراوي (2 مارس 2011)

*الاردن*



السيد محمد عثمان قال:


> ذادكم الله من علمة ونفع بك الامه
> بس يا باش مهندس هناك سؤال لعلي اجد عندكم الاجابة علية وهو هل لمهندس الميكانرونكس عمل في شركات البترول او بريمة البترول اخير لك من كل تقدير


 

اكيد لمهندس المياترونيكس في البترول لان مهندس المكياترونيك مهندس تحكم فتكون وظيفتوا وهي مراقبة ابار النفط من حيث ال level بواسطة الحساسات التي هو يحددها:15:


----------



## علي الهادي مصطفى (12 أبريل 2011)

تحية لمهندسي الميكاترونيك بس موبهلثخنة فهم يدرسون الاساسيات من الكهرباء دون البور والشبكات والسيطرة فهم يدرسون الجانب المتعلق بالميكانيك حتى السنسرات يدرسون هذا الجانب ايضا

تحيات م.علي الهادي 
هنسة الكترونيك والسيطرة


----------



## الطيب الحاج الطيب (26 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخكوم قرشي الحاج الطيب 
_السودان \ _الخرطوم
اناطالب بقسم هندسة الميكاترونس 
وبطلاب منكم كتب عن مكانيكة المواد ويكون بالعرب ضررررررررررررور

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## blade2992 (12 يونيو 2011)

باسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..أريد أن اطلب من الاعضاء أن ينصحوني بـكورسات معينة لتساعدني في التعمق في علم المكاترونيكس....حيث أتمنى ان أكون من المتفوقين في هذا العلم ....على الاقل الكورسات الأساسية..هذه أول مشاركة لي في المنتدى وشكرا ...


----------



## nh9000 (2 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير على المعلومات المفيده لينا جميعا،،


----------



## mahd abdulla (3 يوليو 2011)

طيب انا طالب في الجامعة الهاشمية وعندي صعوبة في فهم مادة الاستاتيكا 
ما الحل


----------



## عبدالمجيد حسين (5 يوليو 2011)

شكر لك يا باش مهندس على نصائح لنا فانا رايح ادرس ميكاترونكس 
اسال الله التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## abo yasser 91 (5 يوليو 2011)

سؤال: هل علم الميكاترونيكس أقرب الى الميكانيك أو الالكترون 
سؤال 2:هل الميكاترونيكس يعتمد على المايكروكنترولر أو على ال plc أكثر
سؤال 3:هل لهذا العلم علاقة ب الليزر وتطبيقاته


----------



## omar jino (1 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ... انا خريج ثانوية عامة و دخلت جامعة عين شمس و لحسن حظي قسم الميكاترونكس فيها
و يوجد الكثير مما ينقدوني لرغبتي في دخول الميكاتونكس بزعم انها غير متخصصة في قسم معين و انها بتاخد من كل حاجة حاجة ... و انها ليس لها مستقبل في العمل و خصوصا في (مصر) و ان مهندس الميكانيكا البحتة افضل من مهندس الميكاترونكس في الميكانيكا و كذلله مهندس الكهربا
ارجوا منكم النصيحة و جزاكم الله خيرا
و كلعام و انتم بخير .....و رمضان كريم


----------



## ابو خلدوني (11 أغسطس 2011)

هل يمكن ان اخذ بعثه من السعوديه في تخصص الميكاترونكس وشكراً


----------



## المهندس رمزى (9 سبتمبر 2011)

يكفي أنه ألم بعلم لا يدركه إلا العاقلون , و يكفي أنه يساعد في إزدهار العالم العربي و الإسلامي بالتقنيات الحديثة , و يكفي أنه ضحى ببعض الفلوس من أجل التطور , و يكفي أنه باش مهندس 

فهذا التخصص لا يدك أهميته إلا أصحابه , لذلك دعونا من الكلام المحبط و الذي أدى إلى تراجع عدد من القرآء عن دخول هذا التخصص , أرجو إغلاق الموضوع من المشرفين 
أخوكم الباش مهندس رمزي


----------



## ashrafzin2 (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ماهي الدورات التي يمكن أخذها في التفوق في هذا المجال


----------



## نور91 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## m_n_pal (2 نوفمبر 2011)

سلمت يداك
أكثر من رائع... زاد الله من حسناتك


----------



## حسام ابوغوش (4 نوفمبر 2011)

بأعتقادي الشخصي انه من الممتع جدا دراسة هندسة الميكاترونكس لأنك من خلالها ستمتلك المبادئ الأساسية لثلاثة هندسات تدخل في جميع امور حياتنا (الميكانيك,الكهرباء,الحاسوب) حيث يستفيد منها مهندس الميكاترونكس في موضوع الأتمته ,ويسطيع مهندس الميكاترونكس ان يتوسع في اي موضوع في الميكانيك او الكهرباء او الحاسوب لأنه يمتلك الأساسيات


----------



## حسام ابوغوش (4 نوفمبر 2011)

بأعتقادي الشخصي انه من الممتع جدا دراسة هندسة الميكاترونكس لأنك من خلالها ستمتلك المبادئ الأساسية لثلاثة هندسات تدخل في جميع امور حياتنا (الميكانيك,الكهرباء,الحاسوب) حيث يستفيد منها مهندس الميكاترونكس في موضوع الأتمته ,ويسطيع مهندس الميكاترونكس ان يتوسع في اي موضوع في الميكانيك او الكهرباء او الحاسوب لأنه يمتلك الأساسيات


----------



## عزالدين اليفرسي (10 يناير 2012)

تسلم بش مهندس ولكن احنا في اليمن لسا ظهر القسم قبل اربع سنوات وانا دخلت وغامرت وانا افكر اترك القسم لأنة صعب واحب تنصحوني من شان اترك او لا
الله يخليك يابش مهندس منظر ردك


----------



## Ghadeer Mayya (16 يناير 2012)

مشكورين على التوضيح


----------



## 7oooka (26 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## sasokiror (6 فبراير 2012)

كل التقدير لمهندسي الميكاترونيك وانا عالطريق لصير واحد منهن


----------



## م.مؤمن الديراوي (9 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لكم على المعلومات المفيدة والقيمة عن هندسة الميكاترونكس 
أنا مهندس ميكاترونكس مستوى خامس الفصل الأخير بالتخصص 
مع تحياتي واحترامي 
م.مؤمن الديراوي


----------



## Eng.Mohamedabass (9 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انامهندس ميكاترونكس و الحمدالله بيعتبروا القسم ده ميكانيكا و ناس كتيره مش مقدره ميكاترونكس


----------



## awab bushra (11 مارس 2012)

تسلم وتسمن وتبنسم


----------



## ana arafa (25 يونيو 2012)

ممكن لو سمحت يا بشمهندس رامي بعد ازن حضرتك تبعتلي للينك الفيس بوك بتاع حضرتك لاني بصراحه محتاج حضرتك جدا وحاسس انك انتا الوحيد الي هاتفيدني معلش لو مش هاتقل عليك


----------



## عبدالرحمن صابر (3 يوليو 2012)

رد جميل الف شكر


----------



## احمد لبشه (9 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
رد ريع


----------



## سيوفي الشمري (29 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكمـ
انا طالب تخرجت هذه السنة من السادس العلمي ... وظهرت نتائج القبول..وانقبلت في الكلية التقنية الهندسة- بغداد
وفيها قسم الميكاترونكس..
هل مهندس تقني ميكاترونكس يدرس نفس مواد مهندس الميكاترونكس..
وانا حاير في القسم الذي ارغب في الدخول اليه لانه يوجد عدة اقسام منها ( هندسة: 1-ميكاترونكس.2-مساحة.3-تبريد وتكييف.4-مواد.5- سيارات.6-لحام.7- قوالب وعدد)
ما هي نصيحتكم في القسم الذي ادخل اليه...
وامامي فرصة ان ادخل هندسة مدني في كلية اهلية ( على النفقة الخاصة)


----------



## بن شهاب الدين (15 ديسمبر 2012)

سيوفي الشمري قال:


> السلام عليكمـ
> انا طالب تخرجت هذه السنة من السادس العلمي ... وظهرت نتائج القبول..وانقبلت في الكلية التقنية الهندسة- بغداد
> وفيها قسم الميكاترونكس..
> هل مهندس تقني ميكاترونكس يدرس نفس مواد مهندس الميكاترونكس..
> ...


معليش إن كان الرد متأخر ،، أنا طالب ميكاترونكس سنة رابعه 
أظن أن تخصصك عبارة عن دبلوما (سنتين) وإذا كان صحيح أنا أنصحك بتخصص عام كتقني أما لو كان بكلاوريس (أو 4 إلى 5 سنين) أنا أنصحك بإختيار اللي تحبه من هذي التخصصات


----------



## engshe (11 مايو 2013)

مطلوب مدرس ميكاترونيات بهندسة طنطا
www egywzayef com/t497-topic


----------



## عبدالرحمن الفوزان (28 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## سر الابتسامه (7 يونيو 2013)

صحيح هذه المشكله دائما تواجهنا لمن يقولوا لنا وانتم بتشتغلوا فين ان شاء الله


----------



## هيشو منسي (23 يونيو 2013)

اول تعليق رائع


----------



## ناتسو (24 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 

سؤال 
الان لو تخرجت ميكا ترونكس وش الاشياء الي اقدر اسويها 

من الصناعات التكنولوجيا و الصناعات الثقيله 
الاجابه مهمه يالاخوان


----------



## ramyfouad2020 (30 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## walid soltan (2 ديسمبر 2013)

ميكاترونى و افتخر


----------



## مهندس ابانوب (11 يناير 2014)

*ميكاترونيكس اعظم قسم*

_*
شرح مجالات عمل مهندس ميكاتترونيكس


Mechatronics is extensively used in design and manufacturing of mechanical and electronic



items. Washing machines, dishwashers, microwaves and robots are some examples. Mechatronics can be applied to fields like nanotechnology, automation, aircraft engineering, oceanography, oil and gas, biomedical systems, transport and computer-aided design.*_
_*The study of Mechatronics covers subjects like Mathematics, Mechanics, Thermodynamics, Circuit System, Electronics and Communication, Mechanical Design and Power Engineering.*_


----------



## waelazzaz (13 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابداع مهندس راقي (3 أغسطس 2015)

مشكور ي اخي ع النبذة عن القسم
وان شاء يكون بميزان حسناتك


----------



## tamemy (5 سبتمبر 2015)

من احسن الاقسام


----------

